# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  [*][*][*]-> Dream Views Lucid Dreaming Pod Casts <-[*][*][*]

## C911

DVPC on MySpace DVPC on YouTube DVPC on Facebook






_About the Project_
A group of notable Dream Views members collaboratively thought it would be a great idea to start syndicated broadcasts via audio and video.  We agreed we could further advance Dream Views, the subject of lucid dreaming, and more importantly the members here by broadcasting audio and video filled with techniques, tips, success stories, etc. meant to aid lucid dreaming hopefuls. These videos will vary in length and will explain exactly how to do each technique thoroughly. The Talk Shows will consist of a live audience participating in a group talk session in which you can listen in, write to, and even have your questions answered directly on the air. In addition to that, we'll also feature experienced lucid dreamers on our segments from time to time.  :vicious: 


**


_A/V Staff_

C911
*ClouD*
Man of Shred
Banana
ExoByte


_FX Crew_

slash112 - (FX CREW LEADER)

(We're hiring members savvy w/special effects that can be added to our vids. If you're interested in being on the FX crew, please click HERE.)


**


_Meet the Staff_



*Spoiler* for _Dream Views Podcast A/V Staff_: 



*Introducing C911 (Alex)*




*Introducing Man of Shred (Robert)*




*Introducing Banana (Eric)*




*Introducing ExoByte (Kevin)*








**





> _Videos On Dreaming_
> 
> 
> The videos are about techniques originated by Dream Views members. Such variations based on the WILD, DILD, WBTB, etc. will all be covered. Lesser known techniques will also be covered. The videos will be one of the members talking and showing you exactly how to do each technique.
> 
> Note: The videos may be a bit rough in the beginning, but rest assured the quality videos will improve over time and gained experience. We're also hoping to add special effects in the near future to spice up the vids for your viewing pleasure of course. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**





> _Interviews_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Robert (Man of Shred) interviews notable member Shannon (Amethyst Star) about her experiences with the dream world! - [9/1/2009]_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**





> _Beyond Dreaming Exclusives_
> 
> 
> 
> Videos, interviews, and other segments from our Beyond Dreaming forum will be spotlit here for your enjoyment.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**





> _External Links Related to DVPC_
> 
> DVPC on MySpace
> 
> DVPC on YouTube
> 
> DVPC on Facebook

----------


## Banana

in

yesyes

----------


## ExoByte

I just may like to get involved in this.

----------


## ClouD

Anyone who wants in will have to be approved by the founding members.

We currently have a 5 person cap. Will make more later, but there is one space left atm. If you want in Exo, then you're welcome.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Hm.  I did have a podcast at one point.  Got around 20 episodes.  But... I'll let you guys do this one on your own.  Have fun!

----------


## ExoByte

> Anyone who wants in will have to be approved by the founding members.
> 
> We currently have a 5 person cap. Will make more later, but there is one space left atm. If you want in Exo, then you're welcome.



<3

----------


## C911

Welcome exo  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

I'm looking forward to seeing you guys put some great stuff together.  If you need my services in any way, don't hesitate to ask.  Good luck fellas.

----------


## C911

Im excited to give to the community man. Thanks, we will.

----------


## Man of Shred

I'm not an expert in LDing. but i have a few things i could talk about for sure!

----------


## C911

Of course. What i am excited to start the most is the live talk. That is going to be the most fun and the most rewarding i do believe.

----------


## Jorge

This is a good idea, I like it a lot. How are you guys going to go about it though? What website, are you going to try and get a spot on iTunes?

----------


## C911

Well, as of right now we are just using youtube to embede them in a thread on here. For the talk radio banana has set up a radio on blogradio .com.

----------


## Xox

So you guys are going to be doing videos? Very good idea, it's been brought up by a few people in the past and I'm glad someone's finally taking action. =)

----------


## Catbus

I usually hate adding extra letters to words, but I caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn't wwwwwaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiittttttt.

----------


## Jeff777

Idea: I think you all should also do recorded microphone/telephone interviews with the experienced crowd here (and maybe experts off site) asking them questions etc. every now and then.  You know...like how talk show hosts have guests come on their show.   ::cooler::

----------


## C911

Great idea man. We can definately do that. Like set up a talk session with them. Will implement.

----------


## -Blakren-

Hmmm, this is a really good idea. I'll probably help alot. Plus I always wanted to met some of my fellow forum dwellers (:

----------


## C911

A little update:

I am currently working on my first video about the optimum WBTB. I will post that one sometime this coming monday. We are still looking for the right day to do the live casts and we are thinking we could do them on the weekend, though we dont know exactly yet. But assured, the first live cast will be soon.

----------


## C911

FIRST LIVE CAST:

Our first live cast is set to monday at 3:00 central standard time. We will make a new thread prior to the live casting for any questions that you might have. The cast will run for one hour exactly. 

Any questions just post here or pm myself or any other members.

----------


## Jorge

Where will be able to listen?





> We will make a new thread prior to the live casting for any questions that you might have.



Oh. =)

----------


## Banana

OOH OOH


im interviewing king yoshi

i called dibs

----------


## C911

Hopefully we will get this thread moved to the on topic boards soon.

We are still getting the radio up, we might have to post pone the first one until we can. But once we get the radio site up i will post the link here.

----------


## Banana

yes a postpone would be good

im having some troubles and this site is making me mad >:[

----------


## C911

We'll see how you are tomorrow morning.

Just got banana's introduction video up. He is working on the first dreaming video of "DEILD". We will update as soon as possible.

----------


## Banana

new video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--OJzjHVk9k

its mosh

and SOMEONE needs to update the thread

----------


## Man of Shred

I have one last video to upload tonight. be patient.

Edit: I'll upload the other one tomorrow.

----------


## C911

ok ranma

Jeff updated the page, banana.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Fuck it, I'll help you guys out.   Didn't realize you wanted to do videos.  I thought you were talking about a straight up audio podcast.  What do you want a video on?

----------


## C911

Would love the help but unfortunatley we are full right now. If a member wants to drop out we will contact you. But thanks anyway man.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NRSLK8KU

 Amethyst Star interview. I'll be uploading it to youtube as well.

interview pt. 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQnHEKUBwqs

Pt. 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7vASDfwTIQ

----------


## C911

Great man, sounds awesome. I will get these updated to the thread asap.

----------


## slash112

oh man i wanted to be part of it. but i guess im too late.
 :Bang head: 

for some reason i hardly ever check the main lounge, wtf am i on?

so is there nothing i can be involved in at the moment then?

----------


## Banana

awesome stuff dude

and thanks for doing it for me since i missed my appointment.

and i edited the titles of the interviews to fit the set up

----------


## Jorge

My Honest Review:

I think it was done poorly. 

This is Dreamviews we have massive amount of Value and so should our podcast were going to create for it. The videos should have good details about the subject and why it's important. Also, I know you guys might not have good camera's and if that's the case you should at least do the best you can with them. (i.e have good lighting, clear audio, etc)

In Bananna's video the lighting was horrible, as well as the audio. I could barely see and hear him. Taking sips of his drink..lol 

Man of Shred's video was better, however he really seemed unsure of what he was talking about at times. He used "Umm" way more than necessary. Not that it is necessary =P just a few things to consider.

I think this is a great idea. However, each project should have a certain level of value in it if were going to represent DreamViews. Overall, I just saw both videos as un-fully prepared. No offence to either of you, of course. I simply just want to help you both make better videos in the future.

A few points I wanted to mention.

----------


## Man of Shred

I am aware of what you are talking about jorge, however you can't expect beginers to do the best job in the first place.

----------


## Jorge

> I am aware of what you are talking about jorge, however you can't expect beginers to do the best job in the first place.



Of course. Like I said, just giving you ideas for future reference.

----------


## Banana

lol ya

----------


## C911

> My Honest Review:
> 
> I think it was done poorly. 
> 
> This is Dreamviews we have massive amount of Value and so should our podcast were going to create for it. The videos should have good details about the subject and why it's important. Also, I know you guys might not have good camera's and if that's the case you should at least do the best you can with them. (i.e have good lighting, clear audio, etc)
> 
> In Bananna's video the lighting was horrible, as well as the audio. I could barely see and hear him. Taking sips of his drink..lol 
> 
> Man of Shred's video was better, however he really seemed unsure of what he was talking about at times. He used "Umm" way more than necessary. Not that it is necessary =P just a few things to consider.
> ...



To be honest, the flaws you pointed out where un fair seeing as how we are so new. We havent even been here for a week yet, so give them a break. Once we find out that what we need to fix and how to make things better then the videos will be re done, rest assured. We have already discussed how we need to re do the videos to make them better whenever we can.

Thanks for your comments, but be a little more fair some time. Dont get me wrong, i love criticism. But fair criticism is what makes us better.

Anyhow, we love the interview mosh and ames. Thanks for doing it. more videos are to come in short time.

----------


## ExoByte

The way we find out things we need to fix is through such criticsm. Hearing "I think you did poorly" may not be easy, but if its true it should be said, so's long as it is backed up constructively. 

I welcome Jorge's criticism, and expect the same from him and others when my videos are put up next week.

----------


## Man of Shred

My only comment on this. I don't mind criticism, and i agree a lot with Jorge, but you could have said What was good about it, and urged for us to build on that more. I know from trying to teach people things, that you must acknowledge what someone does well before giving constructive criticism. That way the person feels good about themselves, but not to the point where they get cocky.  And they could use those good feelings to do better, which gives them confidence. More confidence: more improvement.

----------


## C911

I was saying the same thing. He just went about it wrong imo. I like criticism but damn, give us a break! Atleast some encouragment.

----------


## KingYoshi

Dude this shit is awesome. I like it much better with the homemade look. If it is all professional and uptight then there is no personality to it. I enjoy seeing normal people (as in, not actors/news anchors, or people trying to be). These guys/girls aren't professionals and they aren't acting, nor should they be, this is real. It isn't television and it shouldn't be. Have fun, enjoy yourselves, and help some people out along the way! I think newcomers will watch these videos and say, "Hey look! They are just normal guys/girls. You don't have to be anything special to LD or become part of this comminuty!" By god, maybe Banana got a little thirsty while he was introducing himself! So, he took him a drink! This stuff shouldn't be scripted, dreams aren't scripted! Dreaming is a laid back and a fun experience. If you stress over LDing then good luck actually having LDs. Everything should be relaxed and stress free, take ya a drink while your talking, have ya brewski if you want! Roll ya a philly! Pet the cat! Natural over Professional any day when it comes to this Podcast stuff! This was excellent guys, mad props! 5 Fucking Stars (not just plain stars, mind you, but 5 stars that are actually just pounding away on each other!!) I look forward to being interviewed as well, can't wait! Peace!

----------


## C911

Haha, thanks Yoshi. Hopefully we get more people like you interested.

----------


## Banana

i really need to do my video.......

should i do DEILD? or should i do How to do stuff in dreams(ie: fly, walk through walls, etc)


edit:

nevermind

i did it on the latter and am currently uploading it

----------


## Banana

UPLOADED

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCNJ1hdxhlg

----------


## slash112

when you open more spaces up, i reckon you should have auditions for a place. like whoever wants to audition, post a video on their own youtube account, then whoevers is the best gets in. then they can delete the vid from their own account and put it in the podcast one.

could/would you?

----------


## Hukif

Finally this is at on-topic, time to post then.
I like the videos so far, though all that... "shyness" makes it a little weird, and lol the at the second part of the interview with AS.
Personally, I like it more without it being HD, since it gives a dream-feeling to it, unique!
And I agree with the idea of slash.

----------


## Man of Shred

well there seems to be enough people. But maybe we could include a Girl? just a thought...

----------


## C911

I'm thinking about maybe getting 5 more people on it. But we do need to have a team discussion shortly discussing our videos and how to make them better. But then again, i dont even have mine up so i cant say much. But anyway..

Yeah, we will have auditions for the incoming recruits *if* we decide to let more people in. The first 5 of us were just selected by whoever wanted to put effort into starting the thing. Now that we have a good base we can get some really good people in on it.

P.S. My video will be up tomorrow. I've been having some editing issues and i want to make it as perfect for myself as i can before i upload it.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I'm thinking about maybe getting 5 more people on it. But we do need to have a team discussion shortly discussing our videos and how to make them better. But then again, i dont even have mine up so i cant say much. But anyway..
> 
>  Yeah, we will have auditions for the incoming recruits *if* we decide to let more people in. The first 5 of us were just selected by whoever wanted to put effort into starting the thing. Now that we have a good base we can get some really good people in on it.
> 
>  P.S. My video will be up tomorrow. I've been having some editing issues and i want to make it as perfect for myself as i can before i upload it.




sweet looking forward to it. I enjoyed banana's video as well.

----------


## C911

I'm going through a lot of stuff right now, so i dont know when exactly i will get the time to edit my video. It wont be long, promissed. But it wont be today.

Sorry for the Inconvience.

But, i will tell you what i have for videos coming soon:

Introduction
Optimum Wake Back To Bed
Hypnogogic Hallucination Induced Lucid Dream

----------


## slash112

i dont get it, is everyone ivolved doing an introduction to lucid dreaming?

is that not just a bit inefficient?

----------


## Banana

well perhaps

but i still think everyone needs to do an introduction so people can get to know them and their background with dreaming

----------


## slash112

> well perhaps
> 
> but i still think everyone needs to do an introduction so people can get to know them and their background with dreaming



oh yea good point. so its like an intro to LDing, and also you yourself

----------


## C911

Not an intro to LD'ng. It is just an introduction from us. So us saying who we are, what our experience is, etc. Just so the general public knows a little bit more about us.

----------


## slash112

> Not an intro to LD'ng. It is just an introduction from us. So us saying who we are, what our experience is, etc. Just so the general public knows a little bit more about us.



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Banana

^^

i lol'd

----------


## TheConqueror89

I haven't seen the videos yet but i would like to do a suggestion. 

Can you try to put links to the videos together in some easily recognizable place? I find them starting to get a bit dispersed over the whole thread. I know you are still working on them and posting them as they come out. But in the end or while you do it isn't there a way to make them more organized?

Edit: Nevermind about what i wrote above. Noticed now that some of the videos scattered throughout the thread are now on first post also...

Good luck with your idea, seems nice to me.

----------


## C911

Yeah. If they arent pm'd directly our moderator then we post them here and he puts them in the first thread when he gets a chance to.

Thanks for the support!

----------


## mrdeano

Downloaded the Amethyst Star interview onto my ipod. It was great! I loved it.

You should do more! I love the idea of having more insight into the members here.

----------


## Jeff777

> Downloaded the Amethyst Star interview onto my ipod. It was great! I loved it.
> 
> You should do more! I love the idea of having more insight into the members here.



I agree, that interview was amazing and I'm glad I got to know Shannon on a more personable level.  I think more of the well-known members should be interviewed.  I'd love to hear an interview with Clairity, Oneironaut, MoS, ninja, ClouD, Xox, Abra, etc. just to name a few...there are so many.  But you could talk to them about what it's like to be on Dream Views, Clairity's WILD method, inside information on DV from the staff  :wink2: , talk to the dream guide team about DV and tutorials, promote the dream gallery etc.  The point should be to not only build off of Dream Views, but also to help out its weaker areas like the dream gallery, adoption program etc.

Much potential, my two cents.

----------


## Banana

i call dibs on the Abra interview

----------


## mrdeano

I would also like to add that this topic should be pinned to prevent it falling down the forum where no one can see it. 

And of course, I would love to hear an interview with Jeff

----------


## C911

I would love that. What we are looking forward to is someday in the far future maybe getting our own sub forum. It will be a while from now, but its a good goal.

Yeah Jeff, i have pm'd a lot of members about interviews. Jake can not be interviewed though lol...

I liked ranma's voice in the Ames interview. It sounded like what i would expect to hear on the radio you know?

I can't wait until our first live chat. That will be most fun.

----------


## mrdeano

When I become a more notable member I would love to be interviewed XD

You should set up an itunes podcast account so we can all get updates straight to our ipods.

----------


## Jeff777

> I would love that. What we are looking forward to is someday in the far future maybe getting our own sub forum. It will be a while from now, but its a good goal.
> 
> Yeah Jeff, i have pm'd a lot of members about interviews. Jake can not be interviewed though lol...
> 
> I liked ranma's voice in the Ames interview. It sounded like what i would expect to hear on the radio you know?
> 
> I can't wait until our first live chat. That will be most fun.



Sounds good.   :smiley: 





> I would also like to add that this topic should be pinned to prevent it falling down the forum where no one can see it. 
> 
> And of course, I would love to hear an interview with Jeff



 :Oops:  I'm flattered, but I've yet to be asked.   ::lol::

----------


## slash112

jeff interview FTW

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Sounds coo, waiting for WILD and FAT(??)

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks C9 for the compliment. I was worried i sounded too shakey. I'd be happy to do it again, I'll do my best next time to weed out the emms and ahhs.

----------


## C911

Yeah. SDG, we will get a WILD and FAT eventually. Dont worry!

----------


## slash112

I was just wondering. Around about when are you thinking of recruiting more?

----------


## lucidspark64

Wow finally. I was thinking of starting something like this recently but looks like you guys got it.

I definetly would like to hear an interview with Jeff, Shift and maybe a couple of random members (to keep it general).

Maybe some suggestions:

*rehearse your part- i know we not acting but I was in a broadcast/journalism class and we had to practice a lot when not on the air. We did a show every morning that lasted about 10mins and I was on it sometimes. If you guys don't do this already, I definetly recommend it because it helps to make it sound like you all know what you are talking about and avoided things like "umm". I also verbally practice if i ever have to do a speech in class which has been very beneficial.

*keep up the audio clips! that interview with Amethyst sounded really professional (although the ending was a bit random. say bye or see you next time on DreamViews!). 

*I kind of think that the videos should involve more visuals. I know you guys just started but maybe start creating some charts or something. Maybe someone should get a dry-erase board.

But yeah, I thank you guys for starting this, it seems really interesting and helpful.  :smiley:  I also think you guys should do specific videos on like how to fly, or how to control dream characters and stuff like that.

----------


## C911

Thanks for the comments.

I am trying to find out how to use WindowsMovieMaker to keep my audio, but let me post pictures for the visual. You know, just cut out the video of myself in random parts to put pictures and graphs and such.

----------


## lucidspark64

> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> I am trying to find out how to use WindowsMovieMaker to keep my audio, but let me post pictures for the visual. You know, just cut out the video of myself in random parts to put pictures and graphs and such.



Yeah the only real criticism I have to give is too much talking heads, like you might as well just use audio alone if you guys aren't gonna have any visuals. Banana should also consider getting a mic.

I look foward to it.

----------


## slash112

Gosh, I have tryed splitting the audio and the video in WMM. but I have yet to figure it out.

But if you have WMM 2, I think it may be possible with the new effects.

----------


## C911

Well videos are good for the community to see us and see that we are just as normal as any other person. Also it makes it more personal if you can see who is talking.

I have a built in mic on my laptop for the live chats coming up, but i use a mini DV for my pod casts.

EDIT: Yeah slash, it is a pain in the ass. Oh well, i will figure it out.

EDIT EDIT: Damn. Didn't know about WMM 2.  I will have to look for it.

----------


## lucidspark64

> Well videos are good for the community to see us and see that we are just as normal as any other person. Also it makes it more personal if you can see who is talking.



yeah true sometimes i read a post and i kind of automatically paint a picture of what a person probably looks like in reallife, it nice to see a real person.

----------


## slash112

Yea, Alex. There is one effect (or transition maybe) that you can have two things on at once. So you could have the video at the top and the picture at the bottom or something. But I'm not sure if you could actually swap the video for a picture and still keep the audio.

----------


## C911

Well jake has a lot of good stuff, i can probably just ask him if he has a nice video editor.

----------


## lucidspark64

LucidTv on youtube, the guy used greenscreen. like he made a video of himself using the NovaDreamer and he would use that video in the background while he was talking. The only thing with him was that I had to turn my volume up all the way because he didn't have a mic. but he presented himself well.

Greenscreening may be out of reach atm but i'm sure maybe in the near future, it could be in use? Hopefully? Maybe you guys can find someone who can set it up? I don't know.

----------


## slash112

> Well jake has a lot of good stuff, i can probably just ask him if he has a nice video editor.



Haha good idea.

If you find out about one, please do tell me.

But by the way, Adobe After Effects would work. I use it for some stuff, quite easy to use too. Only problem is that it is very expensive. Well, it is relatively cheap, but still a lot of money.

----------


## mrdeano

> LucidTv on youtube, the guy used greenscreen. like he made a video of himself using the NovaDreamer and he would use that video in the background while he was talking. The only thing with him was that I had to turn my volume up all the way because he didn't have a mic. but he presented himself well.
> 
> Greenscreening may be out of reach atm but i'm sure maybe in the near future, it could be in use? Hopefully? Maybe you guys can find someone who can set it up? I don't know.



It is fairly easy to set up. All it requires is green cloth or paint (non reflective) and the right software.
I also know of a free software package that gives you the green room effect.

----------


## slash112

> LucidTv on youtube, the guy used greenscreen. like he made a video of himself using the NovaDreamer and he would use that video in the background while he was talking. The only thing with him was that I had to turn my volume up all the way because he didn't have a mic. but he presented himself well.
> 
> Greenscreening may be out of reach atm but i'm sure maybe in the near future, it could be in use? Hopefully? Maybe you guys can find someone who can set it up? I don't know.



I have used green screen before, using After Effects.

It isn't that hard at all. i dont even need it to be a GREEN screen. i have used purple before, and of course blue.

----------


## lucidspark64

Well shit! Someone on the team should seriously hook it up then!

That would make things interesting.

----------


## C911

Oh god lol. Greenscreen would be nice, but that is a little bit in the future yes ^_^

But of course it COULD be imlemented. But what is the actual need for it? Maybe i could do something like on "The Soup" where they have a mini tv to the right of the guy, and they put different images on there. Other then that i dont see the point?

But if anyone could give me a reason to i would open about it.

----------


## mrdeano

> Oh god lol. Greenscreen would be nice, but that is a little bit in the future yes ^_^
> 
> But of course it COULD be imlemented. But what is the actual need for it? Maybe i could do something like on "The Soup" where they have a mini tv to the right of the guy, and they put different images on there. Other then that i dont see the point?
> 
> But if anyone could give me a reason to i would open about it.



I'd rather watch someone with crazy ass images behind them than someone sat in their bedroom.

----------


## Massacre

Extremely Excited about this!! Love the idea

----------


## lucidspark64

> I'd rather watch someone with crazy ass images behind them than someone sat in their bedroom.




agreed. even if it just them sleeping in the background, recording their sleeping body have a successful lucid dream.

like, "yeah thats me, and at about this point probably, I'm just finding out that I'm dreaming"

----------


## slash112

Well if you guys need a green screener, then just tell me. I'm your man.

I could edit your videos if you want, or i could take my own videos and edit them. What ever, but if at some point you need me, just ask me. 'Cause i've already got everything I would need for that.

----------


## C911

Alright thanks Slash.

Well i dont want to greenscreen if it is going to make it look sloppy.

You havent seen the rest of the crew's videos yet either, they arent (atleast mine arent) in my bedroom lol.

----------


## slash112

Well, I could do a test for you if you want?

Just to test out a few different ways of using the greenscreen, i.e. box in the corner, backround etc.

----------


## C911

Yeah, again i dont know how we would utilize this. Go ahead if you want to, and i can show it to the cast and we can look at it further. Thanks

----------


## slash112

Ok, will do, as soon as I get the chance to mess about with my computer and get After Effects installed again. Because I changed my OS, so things got messed up.

----------


## lucidspark64

sounds great people.

 :smiley:

----------


## Banana

SHITBALLS

alot of people posted today

i was thinking of getting a greenscreen for the videos but i dont know how well that is going to go with my dad

im afraid if i tell him im doing videos with people we will get mad

and even more so if i tell him its about dreams

('why' you ask?)

cause he is an ignorant bastard who needs to listen to other people sometimes

hes one of the people whos mindset is "If i dont know what you are talking about personally. it is not real/true and is utter and complete bullshit" ;__;

----------


## lucidspark64

> SHITBALLS
> 
> alot of people posted today
> 
> i was thinking of getting a greenscreen for the videos but i dont know how well that is going to go with my dad
> 
> im afraid if i tell him im doing videos with people we will get mad
> 
> and even more so if i tell him its about dreams
> ...



i kind of feel that no one really understands or is even interested. i think its just because this is an unknown topic. thats why i post at dreamviews.

i even created a poll about it: http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=77186

I'm just glad that I'm interested in this because a lot of people seriously don't know what they are missing out on.

But yeah, slash said (if i remember correctly), that he could i guess digitally fill in a green screen behind the subject without there ever being one. So it looks like you won't have to set one up.

----------


## Banana

ha

i voted in that thread like right after i joined.


But yea i still have some business cards on my tv that i made

what i really want to do is try to get enough people really interested in LDing and start a club at school

----------


## Sigurd

I Feel u lucid and banana, no one understands the meaning of lucid dreaming in my family. 

I tell my parents about it, and they simply shrug their shoulders. 

But i think that this field of LD is foreign to most because of the widespread media.

I'd like to help any way i can, i could talk about the struggles of first learning this art. I would also explain the benefits to this art. 

Seeing that the team still has it's cap, i'll keep in touch. I wanna help this good cause. ;D

----------


## Sigurd

I Feel u lucid and banana, no one understands the meaning of lucid dreaming in my family. 

I tell my parents about it, and they simply shrug their shoulders. 

But i think that this field of LD is foreign to most because of the widespread media.

I'd like to help any way i can, i could talk about the struggles of first learning this art. I would also explain the benefits to this art. 

Seeing that the team still has it's cap, i'll keep in touch. I wanna help this good cause. ;D

----------


## Sigurd

I Feel u lucid and banana, no one understands the meaning of lucid dreaming in my family. 

I tell my parents about it, and they simply shrug their shoulders. 

But i think that this field of LD is foreign to most because of the widespread media.

I'd like to help any way i can, i could talk about the struggles of first learning this art. I would also explain the benefits to this art. 

Seeing that the team still has it's cap, i'll keep in touch. I wanna help this good cause. ;D

----------


## Hukif

Eh, a background? But that will ruin part of the uniqueness! Ah well, should wait for it to happen to judge, anyway, just don't do it HD....

----------


## Banana

wait wtf

sigurd posted 3 copies of the same post in a row

----------


## lucidspark64

> what i really want to do is try to get enough people really interested in LDing and start a club at school



I wish I could join a damn club about lucid dreaming...
I don't know anyone in real life that i can share my lucid dreaming experiences with. 

I tell my girlfriend, but she doesn't actively participate but still says its cool how we can just manipulate our minds like that. She did however, have a lucid dream recently and shared it with me.

I also told my psychologist and I'm actually surprised that he's never heard of it but he seems interested anyway.

My psychology teacher admitted during a class lecture on consciousness that it is possible to be consciously aware during sleep and said that she has lucid dreams all the time.

I've secretly been teaching my mom how to control nightmares but haven't actually told her that I practice lucid dreaming.

It's something, I really don't mind keeping to myself, but it would just be nice to know someone in reallife to have an actual conversation on this topic.

Edit: Wow I got really off topic here... sorry.

Keep up the podcasts!  :smiley:

----------


## C911

Walms, i am also sort of against the idea. But until i see what Slash can do, i am not making any decisions.

----------


## slash112

> But yeah, slash said (if i remember correctly), that he could i guess digitally fill in a green screen behind the subject without there ever being one. So it looks like you won't have to set one up.



No, what I said was, it doesn't need to be green or blue. You can use almost any colour that doesn't match parts of your skin colour.

I have perfect walls for the job, which is why I would be able to do it.

Doing it the way you were talking about could take a very very long time, and look very bad. But that depends on what kind of thing you want on. It would be possible to have a wee square at the top corner without a greenscreen. But a full background just wouldn't work.

But yeah, ill take a wee stupid test video and try out a few different ways of doing it. Then ill upload to youtube and let you guys see it.

----------


## Man of Shred

The recent jeff777 interview will be updated on this thread shortly.

Edit: Updated.

----------


## Banana

nice stuff guys nice stuff
now remember

i have dibs on yoshi and abra

so dont go interviewing them without saying anything cause i will be very angry >:[

----------


## mrdeano

> nice stuff guys nice stuff
> now remember
> 
> i have dibs on yoshi and abra
> 
> so dont go interviewing them without saying anything cause i will be very angry >:[



Instead of dibsing them you should just go out and do it.

----------


## C911

He would love to, but they are busy. He would do it right now if he could.

I like the new main page revamp, whoever did it. Fits good i think

----------


## Jeff777

> He would love to, but they are busy. He would do it right now if he could.
> 
> I like the new main page revamp, whoever did it. Fits good i think



yw ^_^  Added "update" gifs to the new interviews, figure we could take the update button down after 1 - 2 weeks of it being up there.

----------


## C911

Yep, saw them too. Good job man. Im listening to your interview right now, sounds good so far.

----------


## Jeff777

> Yep, saw them too. Good job man. Im listening to your interview right now, sounds good so far.



Click the banner in the main post.

----------


## C911

Amazing, thanks man.

----------


## Dream scientist

What an awesome idea! This will revolutionize dreamviews!


Plus, I am interested to see what you all look like...  :paranoid:

----------


## Jeff777

> What an awesome idea! This will revolutionize dreamviews!
> 
> 
> Plus, I am interested to see what you all look like...



Check pics thread  :tongue2:

----------


## C911

I know i am in the pic thread  :wink2:

----------


## ExoByte

Very nice!

Alrighty, I have the next 2 days off work finally so I'm going to get around to making a video to get up there.

----------


## C911

Excellent man, i cant wait.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Dude this shit is awesome. I like it much better with the homemade look. If it is all professional and uptight then there is no personality to it. I enjoy seeing normal people (as in, not actors/news anchors, or people trying to be). These guys/girls aren't professionals and they aren't acting, nor should they be, this is real. It isn't television and it shouldn't be. Have fun, enjoy yourselves, and help some people out along the way! I think newcomers will watch these videos and say, "Hey look! They are just normal guys/girls. You don't have to be anything special to LD or become part of this comminuty!" By god, maybe Banana got a little thirsty while he was introducing himself! So, he took him a drink! This stuff shouldn't be scripted, dreams aren't scripted! Dreaming is a laid back and a fun experience. If you stress over LDing then good luck actually having LDs. Everything should be relaxed and stress free, take ya a drink while your talking, have ya brewski if you want! Roll ya a philly! Pet the cat! Natural over Professional any day when it comes to this Podcast stuff! This was excellent guys, mad props! 5 Fucking Stars (not just plain stars, mind you, but 5 stars that are actually just pounding away on each other!!) I look forward to being interviewed as well, can't wait! Peace!



 ::thumbup:: 

Great job guys. I think a bit more confidence/presence will be developed, the more you get used to doing vids and audio, so don't worry about that. I like the homemade look to the videos, too. If nothing else, it looks down to earth, and that has always been one of the best qualities of the Dream Views community.

Keep it comin.

----------


## slash112

Love the Jeff interview.

There is a lot of good info in it.

----------


## C911

Thanks Oneironaut and slash. Good to know yo uguys like it.

----------


## Hukif

O.o, long interview, I must watch!

----------


## KingYoshi

Interview with Jeff = A+. Keep up the good work guys!

----------


## C911

Awesome yoshi, i agree it was very good.

Tomorrow my videos will finally be up. Sorry for the delay

----------


## Dream scientist

Sorry, Jeff. I got about halfway through your interview when I tried to mess with the speakers to get them less echoey. Then, they went dead. Sounds promising, though.  :smiley: 


Okay, we are up and running. Time to vastly increase my ld knowledge.

----------


## C911

> Time to vastly increase my ld knowledge.



Good luck and i hope the videos help!

----------


## TheConqueror89

Liked the Jeff interview. I'm trying to master the WILD technique and it was an interesting interview. Good work and keep going  :wink2: .

----------


## C911

Thanks.

I am not too sure who is going to do the WILD video yet, but hopefull it will help you out.

----------


## slash112

Yea, it would help me out too.

----------


## lucidspark64

im about to listen to the jefferey interview

 :smiley:

----------


## C911

C911 Intro Uploaded

Link ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LglBGFBfjz4

Enjoy

----------


## Man of Shred

Good alex. I think you'd be good on posting tutorial videos!

----------


## C911

Thanks man. Im not gonna lie was a little bit nervous but oh well. Hope you guys liked the effects that i slaved over for so long. Which really didnt take that long lol i was just stupid.

----------


## Jeff777

> Thanks man. Im not gonna lie was a little bit nervous but oh well. Hope you guys liked the effects that i slaved over for so long. Which really didnt take that long lol i was just stupid.



The effects were definitely a nice touch.  Use more effects guys.  Makes the video more appealing ^_^.

----------


## C911

Yeah i will. Once we figure out how to put a box in the top right corner of my video i will do that. That will be really cool.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> Yeah i will. Once we figure out how to put a box in the top right corner of my video i will do that. That will be really cool.



All the cool kids are using Sony Vegas 9 these days  :tongue2:

----------


## C911

Oh really? You should make a video tutorial on how to use this Sony Vegas 9.

----------


## Jeff777

> Oh really? You should make a video tutorial on how to use this Sony Vegas 9.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goeBVS59f3Q

----------


## C911

Haha, well thanks jeff  :tongue2:

----------


## slash112

Nice one Alex.

Oh, and taking of effects, I was thinking about an effect which could be used that might be helpful in a video. Well on adobe after effects there is a tool I have used a lot to do a few videos which I could use to make my hand look like it would in a dream.

Like I could make it all wavy and distorted (which is what my hand looks like in a dream), or (this would take a while to to maybe) I could also probably add or take away fingers from the hand. So, say it was an RC tutorial video, I, or whoever doing the video could put their hand up to the camera and say "when you look at your hand in a dream, this is what it is likely to look like", and i would work my magic on the computer and voila, you have a dream hand.

Only problem with this is, there is already an RC video  :tongue2: 

But, this is just an idea, and an example, if there are any other things that would be helpful (and possible to do), i'm sure one of you guys (or I would be glad to help out if you need me) could do it.

----------


## C911

Haha well the videos are all going to be re done some day. When we get the new effects like yo uare talking about then we will ask MoSh if he wants to change that or not. Its up to him though since he has the topic on RC'ng.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Haha well the videos are all going to be re done some day. When we get the new effects like yo uare talking about then we will ask MoSh if he wants to change that or not. Its up to him though since he has the topic on RC'ng.







Yeah i could change the RC one for sure. I don't really know how to use a lot of effects tho.

----------


## slash112

> Yeah i could change the RC one for sure. I don't really know how to use a lot of effects tho.



That would be awsome.

But all you need to do is (assuming it's the hand RC) say "this is what your hand may look like" then hold your hand up (palm facing the camera), not too close to the camera. And upload the video to megaupload or rapidshare, then give me the link and I can work my magic and then ill let you see it and you can decide wether it's good enough or not.

That is if you dont mind me doing it.

----------


## Jeff777

Sounds like a winner to me.   :tongue2:

----------


## C911

Yeah slash. I think we could hire some tech guys to help us out with our videos. That would be tight to get a tech crew. Like have the main video crew, and then the tech crew who do the dirty work lol. But of course still get mentioned  :wink2:

----------


## slash112

> Yeah slash. I think we could hire some tech guys to help us out with our videos. That would be tight to get a tech crew. Like have the main video crew, and then the tech crew who do the dirty work lol. But of course still get mentioned



Haha, not a bad idea. I would love to be in the tech crew. That is, until the pros come along. I seriously doubt that I am the only one who knows how to use video editing software.

----------


## Hukif

Finally got enough time to watch the introduction and interview.
A lot of helpful info on the interview, though the way you guys talk about it, it sounds like the "on topic section" is a secret/forbidden place lol
The introduction I liked, but poor C911 if people take seriously the PM part in the video <.<

----------


## KingYoshi

> Finally got enough time to watch the introduction and interview.
> A lot of helpful info on the interview, though the way you guys talk about it, it sounds like the "on topic section" is a secret/forbidden place lol
> The introduction I liked, but poor C911 if people take seriously the PM part in the video <.<



C911 logs on tomorrow and sees 500 new private messages! Lol. Good stuff guys!

----------


## ExoByte

Alright. Sorry for the delay, but I've got two videos done and ready to go. Just having trouble getting them set up and ready for upload. So expect them either late tonight or sometime tomorrow.  :smiley: 

Videos are my introduction and a discussion on dry spells. I'm also going to try and get an introduction to Lucid Aids video done sometime today or tomorrow. So I have 2 videos coming up, and possibly a 3rd.

Took long enough  :tongue2:

----------


## C911

Awesome Exo, that is good to hear man.

Lol walms, if i get 500 pms then i will be going crazy, and possibly just take that part of the video right on out of it haha.

----------


## Banana

Yay Exo

----------


## Jeff777

Where are Exo's vids?

----------


## ExoByte

Not up yet Jeff. I was fighting with it last night to get them ready to upload, but they weren't cooperating. I'll be uploading them tonight once they start listening to me.  :tongue2:

----------


## slash112

Hey guys, I just remembered this thing I used once to advertise something. I could use it for this if you want.

It basically uses twitter and I end up with tons and tons of followers, and a certain amount of them end up interested.

Do you want me to do that? I think it will raise the viewer amount by a long shot.

----------


## C911

Well its up to jeff on that one i would think. But i wouldnt mind.

----------


## slash112

> Well its up to jeff on that one i would think. But i wouldnt mind.



Huh? How come?

----------


## C911

Well not just jeff, but any staff member to be honest. Just because it is dealing with bringing people from outside of the forum into the forum just to see our videos. Im up for it, i just want to check with them first.

----------


## slash112

Well, yea I suppose.

It's just basically advertising the podcast channel on youtube.

----------


## C911

Yeah exactly. I am currently pm'ng the staff about the tech group. I will let you know if we get a majority vote saying yes to have one, and then we will get a team of tech people to work with us. I will post here when i do.

----------


## slash112

> Yeah exactly. I am currently pm'ng the staff about the tech group. I will let you know if we get a majority vote saying yes to have one, and then we will get a team of tech people to work with us. I will post here when i do.



Hmmm... now then.... why do the staff need to approve of a tech group?

And will you be holding auditions for that as well then? So you know that you are getting the people with the best skills.

----------


## Jeff777

Slash, go for it.  Alex...I appreciate your wanting to run things by us but you have a lot of creative control in here, this being your baby and all.  So go for it.   :tongue2:

----------


## slash112

Cool.

I'll get on it once I dig out my stuff from some old folders from my old OS. :tongue2: 

But, yea, it would be totally worth it, it drastically increase the amount of people watching it, only thing is that it is hard to tell how long it will take.

----------


## Jeff777

> Cool.
> 
> I'll get on it once I dig out my stuff from some old folders from my old OS.
> 
> But, yea, it would be totally worth it, it drastically increase the amount of people watching it, only thing is that it is hard to tell how long it will take.



Great! How soon do you think you can get this done?

----------


## slash112

Hopefully tomorrow.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

It's great to see and hear lucid dreamers besides just reading text that someone wrote. You guys seem like average people that I would run into any day of the week, hope I find someone who shares my interest in lds outside the internet. Well I have actually, but there is always room for more.

----------


## ExoByte

My video is uploaded, unfortunately YouTube hasn't processed it yet. Don't know if they plan on getting around to that.

----------


## C911

Sweet man, we will get jeff to put that in ASAP

Oh, and slash i meant i would check with the DVPC staff, as in cloud, exo, shred, and banana. Not jeff or those guys lol. I just didnt want to do anything out of the website that leads to this one without the approval of the real staff, though.

----------


## slash112

> Sweet man, we will get jeff to put that in ASAP
> 
> Oh, and slash i meant i would check with the DVPC staff, as in cloud, exo, shred, and banana. Not jeff or those guys lol. I just didnt want to do anything out of the website that leads to this one without the approval of the real staff, though.



oh ok

----------


## ExoByte

> Sweet man, we will get jeff to put that in ASAP
> 
> Oh, and slash i meant i would check with the DVPC staff, as in cloud, exo, shred, and banana. Not jeff or those guys lol. I just didnt want to do anything out of the website that leads to this one without the approval of the real staff, though.



I already got slayer to embed the video. I'm just waiting on YouTube to process it.

----------


## C911

Oh nice. I edited your title, so that it matched with our theme. Just wanted to let you know.

----------


## Banana

yea tech group would be cool as long as they dont fuck with me

----------


## C911

you remind me of my friend jeds lol..

Ok, Tech Group is now in effect. Here is the situation:

We will be looking for 5 people to be in the tech group. You will have to audition to get in though. In order to get in just post a video of some special effects and then write why you want to be in the tech group. Everyone in the tech group will be featured on the front page and will also be allowed to talk in the Live Chats that are to come shortly. Remember though, only 5 people allowed so audition fast so that you do not miss out.

----------


## slash112

Ok, 2 things. I want to audition for the tech group. And also, I have started that advertising sort of thing. But it doesn't work properly, so instead of me leaving the program on over night, I have to do it manually. I don't mind doing this, but I am just letting you know because it may take a while longer to do.

My audition: (It is the video effects I prefer, I am not so good with audio. But I can learn if required)


*Spoiler* for _video effects_:

----------


## C911

slash112 - Votes

C911 - Yes
Banana - Yes
Man of Shred - Yes
ClouD - n/a
ExoByte - n/a

3 votes = in.

Welcome slash, you are the first member of the tech group. Once we get a moderator we will update the first post. Congrats man.

----------


## slash112

Thanks guys.

And by the way, if any of you will want to be doing a video where you want me to edit the footage, talk to me first, because there are certain ways you need to do the video (most of the time).

----------


## C911

I sent a pm to all of the guys saying that they should ask you for anything that they want. I will add you to the list of people i send those things to,

----------


## slash112

Oh, cool.

And I was just wondering. Are you not putting a link to dreamviews on all the video descriptions?

EDIT: I just checked them all, turns out it is just yours Alex. You might manna fix that.

----------


## C911

That is my bad. I will fix it.

EDIT: f-f-f-fixed

----------


## slash112

I say there should be a sub-forum for the podcasts. Just like the book project.

It gets a bit messy in here.

----------


## Jeff777

> I say there should be a sub-forum for the podcasts. Just like the book project.
> 
> It gets a bit messy in here.



The podcast team will have to continue doing consistent work (that actually warrants a sub-forum) before that happens.  Some of the staff are watching what goes on in here and taking note of even the most subtle of things though

----------


## slash112

Ah, ok.

I suppose there isn't much point doing it yet anyway, there isn't too much posting etc. going on yet as things aren't fully organized yet.

So i suppose it's best to keep it like this for now anyway.

----------


## ExoByte

Apparently YouTube doesn't want to process my video, so I'll re-record and upload it once I get my laptop fixed.

----------


## C911

I think we need to get a majority of the videos up and have a few live casts before this thing really will show promise. but im in it for the long haul.

yeah exo, i saw that the video type was not supported. maybe throw it in a video converter and then try to re upload it?

----------


## ExoByte

I recorded it directly on YouTube with their Quick Upload feature  ::?:

----------


## C911

Haha oh... that is ironic that their own software wont work. Whatever i suppose, sorry man.

----------


## ExoByte

It's all good. I'm going to try and re-upload it once I get my laptop back from the shop. 

I'm using a 7 or 8 year old desktop right now.

----------


## C911

Nice lol. Must be fun to be old school. Im currently in the process of writing out what im going to say for my HILD technique, and then once i do video tape it i will give it to slash. But it is raining today so i dont know if i can record today or not.

EDIT: Exo, your video is working now. Suddenly it is uploaded... lol

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

ExoByte's haircut is ragin'  ::D:

----------


## ExoByte

Ah, sweet. I'll post the threads I talked about tomorrow then  ::D:

----------


## Banana

love the hair 

but i couldnt help but notice you told us nothing about yourself in regards to LDing and DV history

you simply talked about plans to make videos.

----------


## Jeff777

Exo, how long did it take you to get your hair that long?  And how long is it exactly?  In inches.  o.o

----------


## C911

> Exo, how long did it take you to get your hair that long?  And how long is it exactly?  In inches.  o.o



Someone is jealous.... :p

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah i noticed Exo's video and it said "uploaded 2 days ago" and it only had one view. cool introduction video i guess!

----------


## C911

Well he uploaded it 2 days ago... but it took 2 days for it to process since apparently YT doesnt process their *own* videos at the rate of other uploaded videos.

----------


## slash112

Haha, that's ironic, isn't it.

Also, I'm having trouble getting that  intro video to stretch to the size of youtube's horizontal size.

But, I won't give up just yet, I'm sure I can figure something out.

----------


## C911

Yeah, maybe just put it into windows movie maker and see if that does it for you. If not then i dont know how to do it either man.

EDIT: Also today i am planning on making a quick video since i dont have a lot of time with my school work and the girlfriend. But the short video that i am going to make is "how to fly". I'm going to make myself look like a fool, but it will all be for all of your guys sake  :smiley:  lol

----------


## ExoByte

> love the hair 
> 
> but i couldnt help but notice you told us nothing about yourself in regards to LDing and DV history
> 
> you simply talked about plans to make videos.



I realize this.

The original video had much more too it. I created that one on a moments notice via YouTube on a tight schedule. It isn't meant to be stand alone. There was going to be a second one, elaborating a lot more.





> Exo, how long did it take you to get your hair that long?  And how long is it exactly?  In inches.  o.o



To be honest, I lost track. I haven't cut it in a long time. I've never actually measure it, but pulling it down it goes past my shoulders.

----------


## C911

My video on "How to Fly" is being edited by our FX crew as we speak. He said it is going to be 1 - 4 days but rest assured, the longer the better... cuz you guys are going to make fun of me ^_^;

----------


## Jeff777

> My video on "How to Fly" is being edited by our FX crew as we speak. He said it is going to be 1 - 4 days but rest assured, the longer the better... cuz you guys are going to make fun of me ^_^;



Great, can't wait!!!  ::goodjob::

----------


## C911

Oh trust me, i sure can!

----------


## Man of Shred

I'm looking to bring my interviews up a notch. I'm interveiwing Naiya tomorrow. if anyone wants to sit in on the skype session live! they may. you must keep your mics muted at all times. and if enough people show up they can ask questions LIVE on mic, or type questions in. If you have a question for naiya. PM me the question and i will ask it for you during the interview!

 my skype is: manofshred. add me to your friends list and i will invite you to the interview! when it happens. It will happen some time tomorrow night. after 6 ocklock mountain standard time!

----------


## slash112

Oh gosh, pressure's on me. But yeah, as C911 said, it will be quite time consuming, so don't get exited just yet.

And man that is a good idea having people in it live in Skype. I should be on at that time, and I think I already have you in my friends list.

----------


## mrdeano

> I'm looking to bring my interviews up a notch. I'm interveiwing Naiya tomorrow. if anyone wants to sit in on the skype session live! they may. you must keep your mics muted at all times. and if enough people show up they can ask questions LIVE on mic, or type questions in. If you have a question for naiya. PM me the question and i will ask it for you during the interview!
> 
>  my skype is: manofshred. add me to your friends list and i will invite you to the interview! when it happens. It will happen some time tomorrow night. after 6 ocklock mountain standard time!



Just about to ask about the interviews.
I might tune in to that  :smiley: 

One of you guys should do a video displaying what happens when you rub your hands in a lucid dream.
Add effects where the video is all blurred or something and when you rub you hands the video sharpens.

----------


## slash112

> Just about to ask about the interviews.
> I might tune in to that 
> 
> One of you guys should do a video displaying what happens when you rub your hands in a lucid dream.
> Add effects where the video is all blurred or something and when you rub you hands the video sharpens.



Good idea, it could be part of a video which is on (or includes) dream stabalization. And I like the idea cause it isn't to hard an effect to do :wink2:

----------


## C911

The ideas for videos just keep flowing in lol.

Thanks deano, that sounds pretty good. We will add a Dream Stabalization to our list of videos to do.

----------


## Banana

i want to try to do the dream stabilization video since i need something to do one on

----------


## slash112

yeah banana, i hope your camera is good quality or else the special effect will have no effect

----------


## ExoByte

Alrighty, I get my laptop back tonight, but I'm going up north tomorrow first thing in the morning.

So I more than likely won't have a video ready for tonight or even tomorrow night, but I'll try to record one while I'm up there. I don't work on Monday though, so a new video can be guaranteed to be uploaded by Monday night.

In the meantime, view this thread:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=83727

Please leave comments, suggestions, feedback, questions etc.

----------


## Banana

i have a shitty webcam

but i still think you will be able to do the effect sort of

once i can get enough money for a new camera i will get it

----------


## mrdeano

> i have a shitty webcam
> 
> but i still think you will be able to do the effect sort of
> 
> once i can get enough money for a new camera i will get it



I was hoping that you would go outside and do it. Like maybe against something like trees. You can then show the 'washed out' colors that sometimes occur in dreams.

What would be fun is, if you made an actual re-enactment of a lucid dream.

----------


## slash112

Yeah deano, that is a good idea. Only problem is that, judging by the quality of banana's previous videos, it seems that if i was to wash the colours around, it wouldn't make any difference.

Oh wait... banana said it was a web cam he uses. So he can't do it outside anyway.

And that would be pretty cool to re-create a whole dream. That idea has potential, we would just need to somehow make it relevant to what we are doing. Or of course we could just do it for the hell of it.

----------


## mrdeano

> And that would be pretty cool to re-create a whole dream. That idea has potential, we would just need to somehow make it relevant.



Have you seen the lucidipedia videos? they have done a lucid dream. It worked rather well too.

----------


## slash112

> Have you seen the lucidipedia videos? they have done a lucid dream. It worked rather well too.



ill need to check that out actually.

----------


## Man of Shred

interview starts in 15 message me on skype if you want in.

----------


## Banana

umm dudes

i can take my laptop outside ya know

----------


## Man of Shred

ok the interview will be up sometime tomorrow.

----------


## Naiya

Yay!

Thank you again for interviewing me. It was very fun.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks Naiya! i was happy to do it! and congrats again on making dream guide!

----------


## C911

A lot happened i see.

Cool, another interview. Sounds good.

----------


## slash112

> umm dudes
> 
> i can take my laptop outside ya know



Ohhhh, it's a laptop, didn't know that.

But yeah, as I said, I'm not sure if you will notice a difference between the washed around colours, and normal colours from that cam. But hell, it sure is worth a shot. And I hope it works.

And yeah I loved that interview, it was just awsome.

----------


## mrdeano

> Ohhhh, it's a laptop, didn't know that.
> 
> But yeah, as I said, I'm not sure if you will notice a difference between the washed around colours, and normal colours from that cam. But hell, it sure is worth a shot. And I hope it works.
> 
> And yeah I loved that interview, it was just awsome.



Yeah also, what would be cool is if you walked a little in like a 1st person view. Then extend your hands out so the camera can see them to rub.

(if that makes sense)

----------


## slash112

> Yeah also, what would be cool is if you walked a little in like a 1st person view. Then extend your hands out so the camera can see them to rub.
> 
> (if that makes sense)



ooooh, awsome idea

----------


## C911

I could possibly do this because i use a mini dv for my recordings. But i dont think it would be possible for banana since he would hav to connect his laptop to his body and put his hands out front lol.. but i dont know, banana is very functional.

----------


## deepsleep

Good luck guys, It's been quite a few days since I have posted anything here. But hopefully things go well for this project.

----------


## slash112

> I could possibly do this because i use a mini dv for my recordings. But i dont think it would be possible for banana since he would hav to connect his laptop to his body and put his hands out front lol.. but i dont know, banana is very functional.



Oh yea... I forgot about the little problem of that.

Now, if you guys want to be safe (i.e. if you want to be sure it will work) I would recommend Alex doing it. But, if Banana wants to try it, and risk it possibly not working, that is fine with me. I just don't want him to be disappointed if it wasn't to work.

----------


## mrdeano

Also, what would be cool is if you make a visual representations of what the transition from waking to dreaming is like. (WILD)
I made this little video to explain what I mean... partly because I was bored  :smiley: 

This is what I see when I WILD. You notice that eventually it will form into a LD.


(it has audio)

----------


## Jeff777

Added Naiya interview.  Enjoy.

----------


## slash112

Deano, that is awsome. Why not apply for the tech team? I need someone else so im not completely stuffed with work. (Not that I care, I guess it's something to do)

----------


## Dream scientist

That was pretty cool, Mr. Deano. Now I have something to look forward to!  :wink2:

----------


## Jeff777

Wow, great job Deano!  ::goodjob::   And yes I agree, you should apply for the FX crew xD

----------


## Hukif

My, what a cool interview. Like how it evolves from extremly nervous, to normal talk.

----------


## slash112

> My, what a cool interview. Like how it evolves from extremly nervous, to normal talk.



I think the reason for the odd start would be because there were so many problems with skype at the time. Like MoSh was ready for ages waiting for Naiya's to work properly, then as soon as Nayia got her thing fixed something went wrong with MoSh's. And tons of different stuff. But in the skype room, the atmosphere change was so sudden, it was amazing how quickly they went from mucking about with skype settings etc. to having a serious interview.

But yeah, the interview itself was really really good.

----------


## Banana

nice video deano

that was exactly how it is

----------


## C911

Banana just set up a myspace account:

http://www.myspace.com/499936442

Also, yes deano, you should apply for the FX crew. I like that video you had.

----------


## Banana

actually the url is http://www.myspace.com/dreamviewspodcasts

just so people can remember

----------


## C911

Oh nice you changed it. Good idea man

----------


## Man of Shred

here is the epic lulzy Naiya interview chat log.


*Spoiler* for _naiya interview skype chat log_: 



[9/18/2009 5:29:21 PM] *** Robert lennox added naiya64 ***
[9/18/2009 5:29:23 PM] *** Robert lennox added shinta66 ***
[9/18/2009 5:29:28 PM] *** Robert lennox added Rune ***
[9/18/2009 5:44:19 PM] *** Robert lennox added slash112 ***
[9/18/2009 5:48:04 PM] Robert lennox: anyone here
[9/18/2009 5:48:28 PM] shinta66: thnx
[9/18/2009 5:48:31 PM] slash112: oh is this the room its gunna be in?
[9/18/2009 5:48:37 PM] Robert lennox: yep
[9/18/2009 5:48:40 PM] slash112: k
[9/18/2009 5:48:45 PM] naiya64: ?
[9/18/2009 5:48:47 PM] naiya64: cool
[9/18/2009 5:49:01 PM] naiya64: hold on, a few people in DV chat want in too
[9/18/2009 5:49:14 PM] naiya64: can you add  iloveericnorthman
[9/18/2009 5:50:26 PM] *** Robert lennox added Dean Parker ***
[9/18/2009 5:50:29 PM] Robert lennox: k
[9/18/2009 5:50:31 PM] Robert lennox: added
[9/18/2009 5:50:44 PM] Dean Parker: thank you  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 5:51:06 PM] Robert lennox: k is everyone seeing this tab here? shinta and rune?
[9/18/2009 5:51:09 PM] naiya64: yep
[9/18/2009 5:51:24 PM] Robert lennox: rubne or shinta was having trouble finding the tab
[9/18/2009 5:51:33 PM] shinta66: im in now.
[9/18/2009 5:51:36 PM] Robert lennox: k good
[9/18/2009 5:51:45 PM] Robert lennox: any others?
[9/18/2009 5:51:51 PM] Robert lennox: i want to start in 5 mins
[9/18/2009 5:51:54 PM] naiya64: Jeff is asking in chat real quick
[9/18/2009 5:52:01 PM] naiya64: ok xD
[9/18/2009 5:52:05 PM] naiya64: *runs to bathroom*
[9/18/2009 5:52:13 PM] Dean Parker: will I be able to hear just by sitting in this room?
[9/18/2009 5:52:20 PM] Dean Parker: I have no idea how to use skype
[9/18/2009 5:52:31 PM] Robert lennox: i'll call the group
[9/18/2009 5:52:36 PM] Robert lennox: and everyone clicks call
[9/18/2009 5:52:40 PM] Dean Parker: oh okay  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 5:52:42 PM] Robert lennox: everyone should mute their mic
[9/18/2009 5:52:51 PM] shinta66: how?
[9/18/2009 5:52:56 PM] *** Robert lennox added Jeff ***
[9/18/2009 5:52:57 PM] slash112: yea, then everyone except naiya and mosh mute mics
[9/18/2009 5:53:12 PM] Robert lennox: and later on if you guys wanna ask questions. type them here
[9/18/2009 5:53:19 PM] Robert lennox: or you can go no mic to ask
[9/18/2009 5:53:23 PM] Jeff: ok
[9/18/2009 5:53:25 PM] Dean Parker: thats great  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 5:53:32 PM] Dean Parker: im all excited
[9/18/2009 5:53:37 PM] Robert lennox: that will be near the end
[9/18/2009 5:53:41 PM] Jeff: ^_^
[9/18/2009 5:53:56 PM] Dean Parker: I never realised that she LD daily
[9/18/2009 5:54:01 PM] Robert lennox: everyone click call group i guess. i need to set the sound up
[9/18/2009 5:54:03 PM] *** Conference call ***
[9/18/2009 5:54:17 PM] slash112: yes
[9/18/2009 5:54:17 PM] Jeff: yES
[9/18/2009 5:54:17 PM] Dean Parker: yeah
[9/18/2009 5:54:27 PM] shinta66: is mine muted
[9/18/2009 5:54:30 PM] shinta66: ?
[9/18/2009 5:54:34 PM] slash112: mic muted*
[9/18/2009 5:54:35 PM] Jeff: I muted my microphone.
[9/18/2009 5:54:37 PM] slash112: i hear you
[9/18/2009 5:54:47 PM] slash112: naiya hasnt picked up
[9/18/2009 5:55:05 PM] slash112: NAIYA!!!! YOOO HOOOO
[9/18/2009 5:55:14 PM] shinta66: how do i cut my mic off?
[9/18/2009 5:55:17 PM] Jeff: lol slash
[9/18/2009 5:55:26 PM] Jeff: Do you see the microphone icon under the names?
[9/18/2009 5:55:27 PM] naiya64: err hold on
[9/18/2009 5:55:30 PM] slash112: press mute duhhh
[9/18/2009 5:55:31 PM] Jeff: should be in a gray circle
[9/18/2009 5:55:37 PM] naiya64: *plugs in mic * <<
[9/18/2009 5:55:42 PM] slash112: oh lol
[9/18/2009 5:56:01 PM] Jeff: Robert I had no idea your vernacular was so explicit  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 5:56:04 PM] shinta66: i dont see it
[9/18/2009 5:56:05 PM] slash112: shinta, press mute button, it is a picture of a mic with a cross (i think)
[9/18/2009 5:56:51 PM] slash112: shinta
[9/18/2009 5:56:56 PM] slash112: shinta!!
[9/18/2009 5:57:15 PM] slash112: oh good
[9/18/2009 5:57:21 PM] Dean Parker: thank god
[9/18/2009 5:57:21 PM] Jeff: MoSh, I'm blasting a few chat alerts for members in chat to come on
[9/18/2009 5:57:21 PM] naiya64: ok good to go
[9/18/2009 5:57:32 PM] Jeff: Just typing out a description
[9/18/2009 5:57:39 PM] Robert lennox: naiya
[9/18/2009 5:57:41 PM] naiya64: yep
[9/18/2009 5:57:46 PM] Robert lennox: we should do a sound test
[9/18/2009 5:57:51 PM] naiya64: ok
[9/18/2009 5:57:54 PM] naiya64: good idea
[9/18/2009 5:58:40 PM] Dean Parker: do I need to add her to hear her btw?
[9/18/2009 5:58:45 PM] Jeff: No
[9/18/2009 5:59:07 PM] slash112: oh i forgot CC wanted an invite
[9/18/2009 5:59:07 PM] slash112: woops
[9/18/2009 5:59:10 PM] *** slash112 added Bryan French (Czech) ***
[9/18/2009 5:59:25 PM] shinta66: im on hold?
[9/18/2009 5:59:35 PM] slash112: not anymore
[9/18/2009 5:59:40 PM] slash112: hey CC
[9/18/2009 5:59:41 PM] shinta66: cool
[9/18/2009 5:59:45 PM] Bryan French (Czech): oh man, is it just starting?
[9/18/2009 5:59:49 PM] slash112: almost
[9/18/2009 5:59:55 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol naiya likely isn't here
[9/18/2009 5:59:55 PM] naiya64: not yet, about to.
[9/18/2009 6:00:01 PM] Bryan French (Czech): oh here she is
[9/18/2009 6:00:11 PM] Bryan French (Czech): nice
[9/18/2009 6:00:11 PM] slash112: wow sounds a bit jumpy
[9/18/2009 6:00:32 PM] slash112: wow laaaaaaag
[9/18/2009 6:01:16 PM] *** Jeff added Zocks, no-Name ***
[9/18/2009 6:01:16 PM] Jeff: Welcome guys  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 6:01:24 PM] no-Name: ~
[9/18/2009 6:01:38 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol naiya 64
[9/18/2009 6:01:41 PM] Bryan French (Czech): n64
[9/18/2009 6:01:50 PM] slash112: haha oh yea
[9/18/2009 6:02:05 PM] slash112: wow dude i can hardly understand cause of laaaag
[9/18/2009 6:02:13 PM] Bryan French (Czech): same
[9/18/2009 6:02:33 PM] Zocks: deano
[9/18/2009 6:02:36 PM] no-Name: MrDeano~
[9/18/2009 6:02:38 PM] Bryan French (Czech): oh snap!
[9/18/2009 6:02:42 PM] Jeff: hey deano  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 6:02:43 PM] Bryan French (Czech): who is dean parker?
[9/18/2009 6:02:43 PM] Zocks: same
[9/18/2009 6:02:43 PM] Dean Parker: do you think people talking down here effects the lag?
[9/18/2009 6:02:52 PM] Dean Parker: Hello =]
[9/18/2009 6:02:54 PM] naiya64: technical problems :<
[9/18/2009 6:02:54 PM] Zocks: if someone is inactive boot them
[9/18/2009 6:02:54 PM] Bryan French (Czech): deano :3
[9/18/2009 6:03:07 PM] Bryan French (Czech): yes
[9/18/2009 6:03:10 PM] Bryan French (Czech): mine is muted
[9/18/2009 6:03:13 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol jeff that was a lie
[9/18/2009 6:03:18 PM] Robert lennox: is everyone on mute?
[9/18/2009 6:03:27 PM] slash112: im not even in the call
[9/18/2009 6:03:29 PM] Jeff: -sticks out tongue-
[9/18/2009 6:03:32 PM] slash112: wtf
[9/18/2009 6:03:34 PM] Jeff:  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 6:03:34 PM] no-Name: I'm not in the call either
[9/18/2009 6:03:37 PM] Dean Parker: not in the call
[9/18/2009 6:03:38 PM] slash112: oh there we go
[9/18/2009 6:03:43 PM] slash112: im muted now
[9/18/2009 6:03:57 PM] Jeff: yeah
[9/18/2009 6:03:58 PM] Jeff: that'd be best
[9/18/2009 6:03:58 PM] Zocks: yes no longer lagging
[9/18/2009 6:04:06 PM] Jeff: no typing until the Q and A
[9/18/2009 6:04:09 PM] slash112: ok
[9/18/2009 6:04:18 PM] Dean Parker: should I join call?
[9/18/2009 6:04:21 PM] slash112: yes
[9/18/2009 6:04:22 PM] Jeff: Yes
[9/18/2009 6:04:23 PM] Jeff: lol
[9/18/2009 6:04:30 PM] Jeff: and mute your microphone once you join
[9/18/2009 6:04:32 PM] slash112: not for me
[9/18/2009 6:04:37 PM] slash112: i hear you perfect
[9/18/2009 6:04:43 PM] Jeff: yeah I hear you fine robert
[9/18/2009 6:04:50 PM] naiya64: huh o.o
[9/18/2009 6:05:01 PM] Zocks: there's a mute button
[9/18/2009 6:05:01 PM] naiya64: when I had him, I'd hear only the first and last word of a sentence x.x
[9/18/2009 6:05:12 PM] Zocks: under the names
[9/18/2009 6:05:14 PM] slash112: oh lag niow
[9/18/2009 6:05:40 PM] Jeff: Robert, do you want to log-out, restart retry the computer and the conversation?
[9/18/2009 6:06:20 PM] slash112: close any applications or proccesses open you dont use
[9/18/2009 6:06:21 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lagstorm
[9/18/2009 6:06:23 PM] Jeff: Gotcha.
[9/18/2009 6:06:44 PM] *** Conference call, duration 00:18 ***
[9/18/2009 6:06:51 PM] Bryan French (Czech): herro
[9/18/2009 6:06:57 PM] no-Name: laaaaa
[9/18/2009 6:07:22 PM] Jeff: Didn't mean to do that (chuckle)
[9/18/2009 6:07:29 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 6:07:42 PM] *** Call ended ***
[9/18/2009 6:07:54 PM] *** Conference call, duration 07:09 ***
[9/18/2009 6:08:08 PM] no-Name: Haha, Shinta's hosting
[9/18/2009 6:08:11 PM] Dean Parker: hii
[9/18/2009 6:08:15 PM] shinta66: ?
[9/18/2009 6:08:21 PM] Zocks: lool
[9/18/2009 6:08:52 PM] Jeff: Think so
[9/18/2009 6:08:52 PM] slash112: yes
[9/18/2009 6:08:55 PM] Jeff: He said he'll be back in a few
[9/18/2009 6:09:05 PM] *** Jeff added stevenlowell12345 ***
[9/18/2009 6:09:07 PM] slash112: haha
[9/18/2009 6:09:11 PM] Zocks: who dat
[9/18/2009 6:09:23 PM] slash112: sure was
[9/18/2009 6:09:27 PM] Dean Parker: one of two
[9/18/2009 6:09:28 PM] *** no-Name added slayer ***
[9/18/2009 6:09:32 PM] Zocks: SAME BRYAN LOL
[9/18/2009 6:09:35 PM] slash112: haha, 1 inute out of like 40 mins
[9/18/2009 6:09:36 PM] Bryan French (Czech): LOLOLOLOLOLO
[9/18/2009 6:09:39 PM] slayer: OH HI
[9/18/2009 6:09:44 PM] Bryan French (Czech): wait, really rabia?
[9/18/2009 6:09:50 PM] Zocks: I will listen to ti all jeff
[9/18/2009 6:09:53 PM] Zocks: lol
[9/18/2009 6:09:55 PM] slayer: Ok so
[9/18/2009 6:09:57 PM] Zocks: one day
[9/18/2009 6:09:59 PM] slayer: This is an interview?
[9/18/2009 6:10:05 PM] Bryan French (Czech): i will intend to and likely never get around to it : /
[9/18/2009 6:10:05 PM] slayer: Oh wait
[9/18/2009 6:10:05 PM] slayer: nvm
[9/18/2009 6:10:13 PM] Zocks: (same)
[9/18/2009 6:10:21 PM] slash112: the jeff one rocked man, listen to it TONIGHT
[9/18/2009 6:10:23 PM] Robert lennox: back
[9/18/2009 6:10:36 PM] *** Conference call, duration 13:09 ***
[9/18/2009 6:10:47 PM] slayer: What are we talking about?
[9/18/2009 6:10:48 PM] slash112: oh cool
[9/18/2009 6:10:51 PM] slash112: no idea
[9/18/2009 6:11:11 PM] no-Name: <3
[9/18/2009 6:11:23 PM] Zocks: someone call rob
[9/18/2009 6:11:30 PM] slash112: hahahaha
[9/18/2009 6:11:34 PM] Jeff: xD
[9/18/2009 6:11:35 PM] no-Name: laa
[9/18/2009 6:11:43 PM] Robert lennox: i'm here
[9/18/2009 6:11:43 PM] *** no-Name added Sora ***
[9/18/2009 6:11:58 PM] slayer: I want to ask a question
[9/18/2009 6:12:17 PM] slayer: What is your view on Catgirls?
[9/18/2009 6:12:22 PM] slayer: Yes
[9/18/2009 6:12:24 PM] Rune: Hey, I just woke up !  ::D:  Seems that I made it
[9/18/2009 6:12:24 PM] slash112: hahahaha
[9/18/2009 6:12:31 PM] no-Name: Classic
[9/18/2009 6:12:31 PM] Dean Parker: lol
[9/18/2009 6:12:32 PM] shinta66: there you go slayer
[9/18/2009 6:12:34 PM] slash112: haha
[9/18/2009 6:12:34 PM] slayer: THEN STOP MASTURBATING DAMN YOU
[9/18/2009 6:12:38 PM] Robert lennox: can u guys hear me?
[9/18/2009 6:12:39 PM] Zocks: lol
[9/18/2009 6:12:42 PM] slash112: no
[9/18/2009 6:12:44 PM] slayer: GOD DAMNIT
[9/18/2009 6:12:44 PM] Rune: Yes, fine
[9/18/2009 6:12:47 PM] Dean Parker: noo
[9/18/2009 6:12:49 PM] slayer: FFFFUUUU
[9/18/2009 6:12:50 PM] *** Jeff added kumatora31, Tara ***
[9/18/2009 6:12:51 PM] Sora: I can here you Mos
[9/18/2009 6:12:52 PM] slash112: shinta call rob
[9/18/2009 6:12:54 PM] slayer: WRONG ASNWER
[9/18/2009 6:12:55 PM] Jeff: hey dp and tara  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 6:12:55 PM] Zocks: oh cruelty
[9/18/2009 6:12:59 PM] Ariana: Hey everyone
[9/18/2009 6:13:04 PM] slayer: my heart hurts now
[9/18/2009 6:13:07 PM] shinta66: damn this is chat on crack
[9/18/2009 6:13:09 PM] slash112: SHINTA CALL ROB!!!
[9/18/2009 6:13:10 PM] slayer: YOU HURT MY HEART
[9/18/2009 6:13:12 PM] Zocks: he's here
[9/18/2009 6:13:13 PM] naiya64: Rune?
[9/18/2009 6:13:15 PM] Tara: How long has the interview been going on??
[9/18/2009 6:13:16 PM] naiya64: who is that?
[9/18/2009 6:13:21 PM] naiya64: they want in  :Sad: 
[9/18/2009 6:13:23 PM] Rune: SS!  ::D: 
[9/18/2009 6:13:30 PM] Zocks: also, does shinta know how to call/boot people
[9/18/2009 6:13:34 PM] naiya64: ah  ::D:  hello
[9/18/2009 6:13:36 PM] Ariana: I dunno
[9/18/2009 6:13:42 PM] Zocks: if not hang up and someone else call group
[9/18/2009 6:13:52 PM] Tara: Guys
[9/18/2009 6:13:53 PM] Rune: I woke up 4 min ago lol, I mad it
[9/18/2009 6:13:54 PM] shinta66: no i have no fucking clue what im doing on this damn thing
[9/18/2009 6:13:54 PM] Ariana: Everyone add me :3
[9/18/2009 6:13:56 PM] Rune: made*
[9/18/2009 6:13:58 PM] Tara: GUYS
[9/18/2009 6:13:58 PM] slash112: shinta, hang up
[9/18/2009 6:14:01 PM] Zocks: k, hang up
[9/18/2009 6:14:04 PM] Zocks: "end call"
[9/18/2009 6:14:06 PM] slash112: let someone lese call
[9/18/2009 6:14:15 PM] Tara: How long has the interview been going on?
[9/18/2009 6:14:26 PM] Jeff: It hasn't
[9/18/2009 6:14:30 PM] Tara: REALLY?!
[9/18/2009 6:14:30 PM] Robert lennox: it hasn't started
[9/18/2009 6:14:31 PM] Tara: Omg yes
[9/18/2009 6:14:32 PM] Jeff: Were waiting on robert to get back.
[9/18/2009 6:14:33 PM] Robert lennox: naiya
[9/18/2009 6:14:37 PM] Jeff: Just in time Tara
[9/18/2009 6:14:38 PM] Dean Parker: can someone add me in
[9/18/2009 6:14:39 PM] naiya64: it has not started, lol.
[9/18/2009 6:14:42 PM] Jeff: Dean
[9/18/2009 6:14:46 PM] Jeff: You are already added in  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 6:14:49 PM] Jeff: You just have to join the call
[9/18/2009 6:14:50 PM] naiya64: technical difficulties
[9/18/2009 6:14:53 PM] Jeff: If you can type in here, you're in here lol
[9/18/2009 6:14:53 PM] Dean Parker: im so confused
[9/18/2009 6:14:56 PM] slash112: shinta needs to hang up and let someone else call the group
[9/18/2009 6:14:59 PM] Tara: Because I've been asleep on my dogs bed for like 4 hours and when I came back I saw the alerts and thought I had missed it. D:
[9/18/2009 6:15:05 PM] *** Call ended ***
[9/18/2009 6:15:09 PM] Dean Parker: skype is crazy man
[9/18/2009 6:15:10 PM] Bryan French (Czech): bwha?
[9/18/2009 6:15:11 PM] slash112: there we go
[9/18/2009 6:15:13 PM] no-Name: urm
[9/18/2009 6:15:14 PM] slayer: CALL ENDED
[9/18/2009 6:15:14 PM] Jeff: Robert, call the group?
[9/18/2009 6:15:14 PM] slayer: FFFFUUUU
[9/18/2009 6:15:15 PM] shinta66: now what i do?
[9/18/2009 6:15:15 PM] Zocks: someone who knows their shit call group
[9/18/2009 6:15:17 PM] Tara: Who's Dean Parker?
[9/18/2009 6:15:20 PM] *** Conference call, duration 00:58 ***
[9/18/2009 6:15:20 PM] Jeff: Shit people calm down lol
[9/18/2009 6:15:22 PM] slash112: someone with good connection call group
[9/18/2009 6:15:32 PM] shinta66: am i good now?
[9/18/2009 6:15:33 PM] Dean Parker: mrdeano tara
[9/18/2009 6:15:38 PM] Zocks: slayer you better know hwo to do everything :V
[9/18/2009 6:15:39 PM] Tara: OH
[9/18/2009 6:15:42 PM] Tara: Hey Deano
[9/18/2009 6:15:44 PM] slash112: oh good
[9/18/2009 6:15:50 PM] Zocks: what!?
[9/18/2009 6:15:51 PM] Tara: omg my parents call my uncle Deano xD
[9/18/2009 6:15:57 PM] naiya64: still waiting on Robert I think o.o
[9/18/2009 6:16:00 PM] slash112: shit slayer, call rob
[9/18/2009 6:16:02 PM] Zocks: lol k
[9/18/2009 6:16:02 PM] Robert lennox: i'm ready to go
[9/18/2009 6:16:06 PM] Ariana: Sorry I can't talk now guys
[9/18/2009 6:16:10 PM] Dean Parker: its a cool name
[9/18/2009 6:16:11 PM] Ariana: I'll be on later I guess if anyone cares
[9/18/2009 6:16:19 PM] slash112: oh shit rob
[9/18/2009 6:16:19 PM] naiya64: see ya :O
[9/18/2009 6:16:22 PM] Jeff: Hit "Join Call" people
[9/18/2009 6:16:37 PM] Robert lennox: i'm ready
[9/18/2009 6:16:43 PM] slayer: BRB
[9/18/2009 6:16:46 PM] slash112: rob, you arnt part of call
[9/18/2009 6:16:47 PM] Robert lennox: everyone can hear right?
[9/18/2009 6:16:48 PM] slayer: Don't start yet
[9/18/2009 6:16:51 PM] slash112: no
[9/18/2009 6:16:53 PM] Dean Parker: I can hear
[9/18/2009 6:16:57 PM] Sora: I can hear too
[9/18/2009 6:17:00 PM] slash112: i cannot hear rob
[9/18/2009 6:17:01 PM] shinta66: Am I good now????
[9/18/2009 6:17:04 PM] Tara: Orangina is delicious!
[9/18/2009 6:17:06 PM] Zocks: it says you're not connected to the call
[9/18/2009 6:17:11 PM] Zocks: lol tara
[9/18/2009 6:17:11 PM] slash112: there we gooo
[9/18/2009 6:17:15 PM] Zocks: ok works now rob
[9/18/2009 6:17:26 PM] slash112: everyone mute mic
[9/18/2009 6:17:33 PM] Tara: Robert Bobert Bob Bobby Robby
[9/18/2009 6:17:33 PM] Jeff: Mute now folks
[9/18/2009 6:17:36 PM] Bryan French (Czech): muted
[9/18/2009 6:17:37 PM] Zocks: mute
[9/18/2009 6:17:39 PM] Ariana: You're recording?
[9/18/2009 6:17:44 PM] slash112: and stop typing through inteview
[9/18/2009 6:17:45 PM] Ariana: oh
[9/18/2009 6:17:53 PM] Zocks: shoot, when did naiya leave
[9/18/2009 6:17:58 PM] Robert lennox: i'm ready no lag
[9/18/2009 6:18:07 PM] Jeff: Mic must have crapped out
[9/18/2009 6:18:08 PM] Zocks: she was here a sec ago
[9/18/2009 6:18:09 PM] Jeff: she'll be abck son
[9/18/2009 6:18:09 PM] slash112: oh maaaaaannn
[9/18/2009 6:18:10 PM] Tara: There is a sharp pain in mah arm
[9/18/2009 6:18:17 PM] slash112: how ironic
[9/18/2009 6:18:22 PM] Ariana: I don't know who half of the people here are ;_;
[9/18/2009 6:18:23 PM] Jeff: Whoever that is, please mute your mic
[9/18/2009 6:18:24 PM] Tara: IT'S NAIYA'S SPIRIT
[9/18/2009 6:18:27 PM] Jeff: We can hear DV in the background
[9/18/2009 6:18:27 PM] Tara: IN MY ARM
[9/18/2009 6:18:29 PM] naiya64: ?
[9/18/2009 6:18:29 PM] slash112: slayer mute mic
[9/18/2009 6:18:34 PM] Tara: oh hello naiya
[9/18/2009 6:18:38 PM] Dean Parker: i cant hear anythingg
[9/18/2009 6:18:41 PM] slayer: Soryr
[9/18/2009 6:18:42 PM] Tara: she's there
[9/18/2009 6:18:43 PM] Tara: she typed
[9/18/2009 6:18:44 PM] slayer: was doing something
[9/18/2009 6:18:46 PM] slash112: what
[9/18/2009 6:18:51 PM] shinta66: i got no sound now
[9/18/2009 6:18:54 PM] Tara: She lost her voice
[9/18/2009 6:18:56 PM] Rune: (rofl)
[9/18/2009 6:18:56 PM] Bryan French (Czech): wasn't me
[9/18/2009 6:19:01 PM] Jeff: NO
[9/18/2009 6:19:02 PM] Zocks: naiya what happen to yout mic
[9/18/2009 6:19:03 PM] Jeff: She did not.
[9/18/2009 6:19:03 PM] slash112: naiya join call
[9/18/2009 6:19:03 PM] Tara: OH no LOL
[9/18/2009 6:19:06 PM] Tara: jk jk
[9/18/2009 6:19:06 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 6:19:12 PM] slayer: There we go
[9/18/2009 6:19:12 PM] Zocks: I think slay need to mute
[9/18/2009 6:19:13 PM] slash112: there we go
[9/18/2009 6:19:13 PM] Jeff: wb
[9/18/2009 6:19:17 PM] slayer: I'm muted
[9/18/2009 6:19:19 PM] Zocks: k
[9/18/2009 6:19:22 PM] slash112: oh shit
[9/18/2009 6:19:24 PM] Ariana: uh
[9/18/2009 6:19:25 PM] slash112: noooo
[9/18/2009 6:19:25 PM] Ariana: what
[9/18/2009 6:19:27 PM] slash112: stop
[9/18/2009 6:19:27 PM] Ariana: ;_;
[9/18/2009 6:19:30 PM] Rune: I can't hear anything atm, the same for you?
[9/18/2009 6:19:33 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) EVERYONE MUTE (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:19:34 PM] Zocks: wtf?
[9/18/2009 6:19:34 PM] slash112: she gone off again
[9/18/2009 6:19:37 PM] slayer: Wtf
[9/18/2009 6:19:38 PM] Steven Lowell: this is epic
[9/18/2009 6:19:41 PM] Dean Parker: yeah I cant here anything
[9/18/2009 6:19:43 PM] no-Name: Impressive.
[9/18/2009 6:19:44 PM] Dean Parker: hear*
[9/18/2009 6:19:46 PM] Jeff: ...
[9/18/2009 6:19:47 PM] Steven Lowell: not my real name by the way
[9/18/2009 6:19:48 PM] Tara: Thank you Doug.
[9/18/2009 6:19:48 PM] Steven Lowell: its sugar
[9/18/2009 6:19:49 PM] Zocks: does the hosts' internet affect anything
[9/18/2009 6:19:50 PM] slash112: naiya has gone off again
[9/18/2009 6:19:54 PM] Zocks: slay you got good internet?
[9/18/2009 6:19:57 PM] no-Name: Who's Steve?
[9/18/2009 6:19:57 PM] Tara: Yeah Rabia I think so
[9/18/2009 6:20:01 PM] Steven Lowell: lmao
[9/18/2009 6:20:03 PM] no-Name: hooray
[9/18/2009 6:20:04 PM] slash112: oh good
[9/18/2009 6:20:04 PM] Steven Lowell: its sugar
[9/18/2009 6:20:05 PM] Jeff: Robert'
[9/18/2009 6:20:06 PM] Jeff: pickup
[9/18/2009 6:20:08 PM] slayer: Er
[9/18/2009 6:20:09 PM] Steven Lowell: not my real name
[9/18/2009 6:20:11 PM] slayer: Someone else might need to hose
[9/18/2009 6:20:12 PM] Steven Lowell: made a fake one
[9/18/2009 6:20:15 PM] slayer: host*
[9/18/2009 6:20:16 PM] no-Name: nice
[9/18/2009 6:20:18 PM] slash112: oh fuck again
[9/18/2009 6:20:22 PM] Zocks: How about, someone with good internet host the call
[9/18/2009 6:20:25 PM] Tara: A fake one so you could commence your rapist deeds
[9/18/2009 6:20:27 PM] naiya64: Robert might still be messing with his equipment, so just chill for s sec o.o
[9/18/2009 6:20:31 PM] Jeff: damnit
[9/18/2009 6:20:35 PM] Robert lennox: i'm ready
[9/18/2009 6:20:38 PM] Steven Lowell: yeah
[9/18/2009 6:20:40 PM] Steven Lowell: of course
[9/18/2009 6:20:48 PM] Dean Parker: yay I hear things
[9/18/2009 6:20:48 PM] Robert lennox: i've been ready for to minutes
[9/18/2009 6:20:49 PM] Zocks: who is informed about skype + has good internet
[9/18/2009 6:20:58 PM] slayer: Does anyone have good internet?
[9/18/2009 6:21:01 PM] Robert lennox: ten minutes
[9/18/2009 6:21:02 PM] slash112: mute mics again peoples
[9/18/2009 6:21:05 PM] Tara: I have good internet but when someone gets on the phone I get disconnected. ;_; Sometimes I hate my laptop.
[9/18/2009 6:21:08 PM] Zocks: btw everyone mute again
[9/18/2009 6:21:10 PM] *** Ariana has left ***
[9/18/2009 6:21:16 PM] no-Name: Aye have pretty awesome Internet
[9/18/2009 6:21:16 PM] Steven Lowell: jeff sounds like
[9/18/2009 6:21:18 PM] Steven Lowell: an alien
[9/18/2009 6:21:18 PM] Steven Lowell: lol
[9/18/2009 6:21:21 PM] Robert lennox: i heard naiya for a min
[9/18/2009 6:21:26 PM] Robert lennox: and it vcut out
[9/18/2009 6:21:29 PM] *** Call ended ***
[9/18/2009 6:21:35 PM] naiya64: yeah it hangs up o.o
[9/18/2009 6:21:38 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) EVERYONE MUTE (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:21:42 PM] slash112: jeff...
[9/18/2009 6:21:49 PM] Jeff: You can't hear me
[9/18/2009 6:21:52 PM] Jeff: I'm not typing lol
[9/18/2009 6:21:53 PM] slash112: i can
[9/18/2009 6:21:53 PM] Jeff: or talking
[9/18/2009 6:21:56 PM] Zocks: lol tara
[9/18/2009 6:22:00 PM] slash112: but its something
[9/18/2009 6:22:04 PM] slash112: yes
[9/18/2009 6:22:06 PM] Zocks: I HEAR JEFF TYPIN
[9/18/2009 6:22:14 PM] Tara: TYPIN UP A STORM
[9/18/2009 6:22:19 PM] Tara: A SEXY LADY STORM
[9/18/2009 6:22:21 PM] Jeff: (chuckle)
[9/18/2009 6:22:28 PM] no-Name: afk
[9/18/2009 6:22:28 PM] Zocks: rune call naiya
[9/18/2009 6:22:30 PM] slash112: nayia's thing must be fucked up
[9/18/2009 6:22:31 PM] Steven Lowell: this is the best
[9/18/2009 6:22:34 PM] Zocks: get with the program bitches
[9/18/2009 6:22:36 PM] slash112: rune is host
[9/18/2009 6:22:36 PM] Zocks: RUNE IS
[9/18/2009 6:22:39 PM] naiya64: eh?
[9/18/2009 6:22:41 PM] Rune: ?
[9/18/2009 6:22:45 PM] naiya64: mine seems fine? o.o
[9/18/2009 6:22:46 PM] slash112: RUNE
[9/18/2009 6:22:50 PM] Zocks: gawd
[9/18/2009 6:22:51 PM] Jeff: Can you host instead rob?
[9/18/2009 6:22:59 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) RUNE (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:23:04 PM] Zocks: okay hold on
[9/18/2009 6:23:06 PM] Zocks: rune hang up
[9/18/2009 6:23:07 PM] Jeff: Rune needs to disconnect everyone
[9/18/2009 6:23:09 PM] Steven Lowell: this would be better than chat
[9/18/2009 6:23:10 PM] Zocks: "end call"
[9/18/2009 6:23:11 PM] slash112: call group after rune disconects
[9/18/2009 6:23:13 PM] Jeff: Naiyas not on the mic
[9/18/2009 6:23:14 PM] Rune: Hehe, if possible yes.
[9/18/2009 6:23:17 PM] Jeff: she's not on at all
[9/18/2009 6:23:25 PM] Rune: Though she is offline on my skype
[9/18/2009 6:23:30 PM] slash112: i know man
[9/18/2009 6:23:35 PM] Steven Lowell: I would do this instead of chat
[9/18/2009 6:23:36 PM] Steven Lowell: lol
[9/18/2009 6:23:39 PM] Zocks: RUNE, click "end call." Then ROB, click "join group"
[9/18/2009 6:23:40 PM] naiya64: I'm not in on the call o.o
[9/18/2009 6:23:51 PM] Robert lennox: yeah i know
[9/18/2009 6:23:55 PM] *** Call ended ***
[9/18/2009 6:23:55 PM] Robert lennox: i ended my call
[9/18/2009 6:23:57 PM] Zocks: er "call group"*
[9/18/2009 6:24:00 PM] Tara: rabia don't you mean
[9/18/2009 6:24:00 PM] slash112: now rob
[9/18/2009 6:24:00 PM] Jeff: robert, call group
[9/18/2009 6:24:02 PM] Tara: yeah
[9/18/2009 6:24:02 PM] *** Conference call, no answer. ***
[9/18/2009 6:24:04 PM] Tara: call group
[9/18/2009 6:24:04 PM] Jeff: go go go go
[9/18/2009 6:24:04 PM] Zocks: ok call group rob
[9/18/2009 6:24:05 PM] Steven Lowell: screw this
[9/18/2009 6:24:06 PM] Rune: I'm ended call
[9/18/2009 6:24:07 PM] Steven Lowell: lmao
[9/18/2009 6:24:09 PM] slash112: ah, good
[9/18/2009 6:24:09 PM] Zocks: no one else do it
[9/18/2009 6:24:09 PM] Zocks: lol tara
[9/18/2009 6:24:10 PM] Tara: sweet
[9/18/2009 6:24:10 PM] Jeff: yes
[9/18/2009 6:24:11 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) ROB CALL GROUP (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:24:11 PM] slash112: mute mics again
[9/18/2009 6:24:24 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) EVERYONE MUTE (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:24:26 PM] Steven Lowell: this is gonna be the best
[9/18/2009 6:24:28 PM] Zocks: Okay i think we're set
[9/18/2009 6:24:30 PM] Steven Lowell: or ont
[9/18/2009 6:24:30 PM] Steven Lowell: not
[9/18/2009 6:24:38 PM] Steven Lowell: I love this
[9/18/2009 6:24:40 PM] Steven Lowell: im loling
[9/18/2009 6:24:40 PM] Zocks: not
[9/18/2009 6:24:46 PM] slash112: just wait for everyone to get in and mute mics and calm down, then test
[9/18/2009 6:24:47 PM] Zocks: ...
[9/18/2009 6:24:51 PM] shinta66: wow pricless
[9/18/2009 6:24:52 PM] Zocks: maybe there are too many people..
[9/18/2009 6:24:52 PM] naiya64: ;_;
[9/18/2009 6:24:56 PM] Jeff: Technical difficulties.  Please stand b.
[9/18/2009 6:25:00 PM] Jeff: *by.
[9/18/2009 6:25:06 PM] Tara: i like my muscle star banner <3
[9/18/2009 6:25:06 PM] Steven Lowell: yeah
[9/18/2009 6:25:18 PM] naiya64: Rob has a good radio voice though xD
[9/18/2009 6:25:22 PM] *** Call ended ***
[9/18/2009 6:25:29 PM] Zocks: what is happening
[9/18/2009 6:25:30 PM] Robert lennox: i can't host
[9/18/2009 6:25:39 PM] Jeff: someone with good internet host please
[9/18/2009 6:25:41 PM] Robert lennox: when i host it lags
[9/18/2009 6:25:41 PM] Zocks: I'll host
[9/18/2009 6:25:45 PM] *** Conference call, duration 1:38:14 ***
[9/18/2009 6:25:47 PM] Jeff: A good connection
[9/18/2009 6:25:52 PM] Tara: NN said he has a good connection but he's AFK
[9/18/2009 6:25:55 PM] slash112: gooooood
[9/18/2009 6:25:57 PM] Bryan French (Czech): yes
[9/18/2009 6:25:57 PM] slash112: yes
[9/18/2009 6:25:58 PM] Dean Parker: yess
[9/18/2009 6:25:58 PM] Bryan French (Czech): i can
[9/18/2009 6:26:00 PM] Rune: Yay
[9/18/2009 6:26:00 PM] Jeff: ThanksXOX!!!
[9/18/2009 6:26:00 PM] Rune: yes
[9/18/2009 6:26:02 PM] Zocks: yes
[9/18/2009 6:26:03 PM] Steven Lowell: yes
[9/18/2009 6:26:03 PM] Jeff: Yes
[9/18/2009 6:26:04 PM] Jeff: Mute your fucking Mic DV people.
[9/18/2009 6:26:06 PM] Steven Lowell: good
[9/18/2009 6:26:08 PM] slash112: mics muted NOW
[9/18/2009 6:26:09 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) EVERYONE MUTE (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:26:23 PM] Zocks: some people haven't recieved call yet, so cant mute yet
[9/18/2009 6:26:34 PM] Jeff: Zocks, I love you <3
[9/18/2009 6:26:37 PM] slash112: slayer and no name... gawd
[9/18/2009 6:26:49 PM] Zocks: Their voices are weirding out
[9/18/2009 6:26:51 PM] slash112: i hear you bboth
[9/18/2009 6:26:56 PM] Tara: same here rabs
[9/18/2009 6:26:59 PM] Jeff: I can hear you both fine as well
[9/18/2009 6:27:07 PM] Zocks: hurm
[9/18/2009 6:27:10 PM] Steven Lowell: sounds a litle choppyish
[9/18/2009 6:27:16 PM] Zocks: yeh
[9/18/2009 6:27:27 PM] Bryan French (Czech): woah
[9/18/2009 6:27:27 PM] slash112: wow echooo
[9/18/2009 6:27:27 PM] Dean Parker: its listenable
[9/18/2009 6:27:28 PM] Jeff: oooh :S
[9/18/2009 6:27:29 PM] Bryan French (Czech): i heard that
[9/18/2009 6:27:37 PM] Steven Lowell: I love this
[9/18/2009 6:27:39 PM] Steven Lowell: so much
[9/18/2009 6:27:49 PM] Jeff: Anyone want to work in radio after this?  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 6:27:54 PM] Zocks: lol
[9/18/2009 6:27:56 PM] Steven Lowell: no
[9/18/2009 6:27:56 PM] shinta66: haha
[9/18/2009 6:27:57 PM] Steven Lowell: never
[9/18/2009 6:27:59 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) GOD DAMN (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:28:00 PM] Rune: My internet is probably the fastest, I can host if needed. (If the quality gets better)
[9/18/2009 6:28:05 PM] Jeff: lmfao
[9/18/2009 6:28:13 PM] Zocks: you hosted before rune
[9/18/2009 6:28:18 PM] Tara: (flex)(*) INTERNAL MIC, GOD DAMN (*)(flex)
[9/18/2009 6:28:20 PM] Zocks: do you know skype stuff?
[9/18/2009 6:28:23 PM] Zocks: lol tara
[9/18/2009 6:28:32 PM] Steven Lowell: you know what
[9/18/2009 6:28:33 PM] Tara: my internal mic pics up the god damn airplanes and LULIAN ALWAYS COMPLAINS
[9/18/2009 6:28:34 PM] Rune: I am not sure I did
[9/18/2009 6:28:36 PM] Steven Lowell: Im just gonna kill myself
[9/18/2009 6:28:37 PM] Dean Parker: internal ftw
[9/18/2009 6:28:42 PM] Steven Lowell: revive me when its working
[9/18/2009 6:28:46 PM] Jeff: All systems go!
[9/18/2009 6:28:48 PM] Zocks: my internet is meh
[9/18/2009 6:28:56 PM] Steven Lowell: ready for launch houston
[9/18/2009 6:29:12 PM] Jeff: Robert/Naiya, should the typing be off limits until the Q n A?
[9/18/2009 6:29:29 PM] Steven Lowell: and sex
[9/18/2009 6:29:31 PM] Zocks: oh gawd
[9/18/2009 6:29:41 PM] Steven Lowell: cant forget that 20% of life is sex
[9/18/2009 6:29:44 PM] Steven Lowell: special
[9/18/2009 6:29:49 PM] Steven Lowell: retarded
[9/18/2009 6:29:50 PM] Steven Lowell: she is
[9/18/2009 6:29:54 PM] Dean Parker: stop talking
[9/18/2009 6:30:01 PM] Zocks: is someone still getting weirded out voices?
[9/18/2009 6:30:05 PM] Tara: me
[9/18/2009 6:30:05 PM] *** slayer has left ***
[9/18/2009 6:30:20 PM] Steven Lowell: dont you worry you can interview me later this year
[9/18/2009 6:30:24 PM] Steven Lowell: when I get lucids everynight!
[9/18/2009 6:30:36 PM] Steven Lowell: you just wait
[9/18/2009 6:31:31 PM] Steven Lowell: omg dragon ball z
[9/18/2009 6:31:40 PM] Zocks: who are you on dv
[9/18/2009 6:31:45 PM] Steven Lowell: sugar
[9/18/2009 6:31:48 PM] Steven Lowell: not my real name
[9/18/2009 6:31:49 PM] Steven Lowell: fake name
[9/18/2009 6:31:55 PM] Tara: for rapist purposes
[9/18/2009 6:31:59 PM] Steven Lowell: yes
[9/18/2009 6:32:03 PM] Zocks: lol
[9/18/2009 6:32:07 PM] Steven Lowell: second nature?
[9/18/2009 6:32:15 PM] Rune: The chat sound is annyoing and interrupting. Don't write yet!!
[9/18/2009 6:32:20 PM] Zocks: I hope the skype noises don't carry out to the interview
[9/18/2009 6:32:27 PM] Jeff: Guys, please stop typing until the Q n A  :Sad: 
[9/18/2009 6:33:24 PM] naiya64: feedback
[9/18/2009 6:33:56 PM] shinta66: got kicked off do  i click join?
[9/18/2009 6:34:09 PM] Tara: click join and IMMEDIATELY mute yourself
[9/18/2009 6:34:10 PM] Jeff: Yes shinta.
[9/18/2009 6:34:18 PM] no-Name: invite? :<
[9/18/2009 6:34:22 PM] no-Name: sry
[9/18/2009 6:34:59 PM] Jeff: the mics are cutting out, the questions aren't coming in
[9/18/2009 6:50:01 PM] Jeff: re-ask the question
[9/18/2009 6:50:13 PM] Jeff: didn't come through the mic
[9/18/2009 6:50:13 PM] Jeff: mics are cutting out bad
[9/18/2009 6:50:24 PM] slash112: its fine for me
[9/18/2009 6:50:34 PM] Jeff: Silence on the air...
[9/18/2009 6:50:40 PM] Jeff: Nothings coming through..
[9/18/2009 6:50:51 PM] no-Name: I can still hear Naiya and Rob talking
[9/18/2009 6:50:55 PM] Dean Parker: I can hear
[9/18/2009 6:50:57 PM] Steven Lowell: me too
[9/18/2009 6:51:02 PM] Jeff: Must have been my i/c then, nevermind
[9/18/2009 6:52:32 PM] slash112: wow
[9/18/2009 6:52:33 PM] Steven Lowell: thank you thank you for the break
[9/18/2009 6:52:34 PM] slash112: amazing
[9/18/2009 6:52:35 PM] no-Name: hoohoohoo
[9/18/2009 6:52:37 PM] Dean Parker: this is great
[9/18/2009 6:52:38 PM] Steven Lowell: I need to take an epic piss
[9/18/2009 6:52:40 PM] no-Name: well done team :3
[9/18/2009 6:52:41 PM] Jeff: -goes to pee-
[9/18/2009 6:52:42 PM] Steven Lowell: I love this
[9/18/2009 6:52:44 PM] Bryan French (Czech): oh wait
[9/18/2009 6:52:46 PM] naiya64: *same*
[9/18/2009 6:52:48 PM] Jeff: Good job so far Naiya  ::D: 
[9/18/2009 6:52:51 PM] Steven Lowell: did he ask your first lucid
[9/18/2009 6:52:57 PM] no-Name: Zocks is now the host
[9/18/2009 6:52:58 PM] no-Name: somehow
[9/18/2009 6:52:59 PM] slash112: that story about the chocolate really inspired me
[9/18/2009 6:53:05 PM] Dean Parker: gives me time to think of a question
[9/18/2009 6:53:06 PM] slash112: i want that
[9/18/2009 6:53:08 PM] Bryan French (Czech): so wait, what happeend? i got d/c'd
[9/18/2009 6:53:17 PM] Steven Lowell: I am definatly trying harder
[9/18/2009 6:53:22 PM] Steven Lowell: so I can be just like naiya
[9/18/2009 6:53:26 PM] Steven Lowell: exept with a penis
[9/18/2009 6:53:29 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 6:53:39 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 6:54:00 PM] Rune: no-name, how do you see how is the host?
[9/18/2009 6:54:05 PM] Rune: who*
[9/18/2009 6:54:11 PM] no-Name: hmm
[9/18/2009 6:54:14 PM] Rune: Ah, I see it now
[9/18/2009 6:54:15 PM] slash112: the person with the crown
[9/18/2009 6:54:21 PM] Rune: was on page 2
[9/18/2009 6:54:38 PM] naiya64: I don't remember my fist lucid  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 6:54:52 PM] slash112: really?
[9/18/2009 6:54:54 PM] naiya64: er, first*
[9/18/2009 6:55:00 PM] naiya64: yeah, it was ages ago
[9/18/2009 6:55:03 PM] slash112: wow
[9/18/2009 6:55:09 PM] naiya64: and I didn't keep a DJ
[9/18/2009 6:55:13 PM] slash112: you would think it would be quite memorable
[9/18/2009 6:55:21 PM] naiya64: I was a kid so I really didnt think to write them down  :Sad: 
[9/18/2009 6:55:23 PM] Robert lennox: ok
[9/18/2009 6:55:24 PM] Steven Lowell: my first lucid had the most control lmao
[9/18/2009 6:55:34 PM] Steven Lowell: but I think that I just mentaly stopped my control
[9/18/2009 6:55:36 PM] Steven Lowell: or something
[9/18/2009 6:55:36 PM] Robert lennox: what do you guys think of the interview so far
[9/18/2009 6:55:36 PM] Steven Lowell: idk
[9/18/2009 6:55:41 PM] Steven Lowell: its amazing
[9/18/2009 6:55:43 PM] slash112: that should have been kept as a question for the QandA
[9/18/2009 6:55:48 PM] Steven Lowell: and we should just have a talk here one day
[9/18/2009 6:55:50 PM] Dean Parker: its brill
[9/18/2009 6:55:50 PM] Steven Lowell: everyone
[9/18/2009 6:55:52 PM] Rune: damn
[9/18/2009 6:55:52 PM] no-Name: mute mics, all
[9/18/2009 6:56:03 PM] slash112: yep
[9/18/2009 7:10:12 PM] Jeff: ^_______________^
[9/18/2009 7:10:16 PM] Steven Lowell: good job
[9/18/2009 7:10:24 PM] Steven Lowell: I told her she deserved it
[9/18/2009 7:12:12 PM] Steven Lowell: how bout we type and you ask
[9/18/2009 7:12:15 PM] Jeff: yeah
[9/18/2009 7:12:17 PM] Bryan French (Czech): yeah type
[9/18/2009 7:12:18 PM] Jeff: I agree type and ask
[9/18/2009 7:12:19 PM] slash112: hmmm... it was pretty thorough, i dont have any
[9/18/2009 7:12:20 PM] Bryan French (Czech): and read the question
[9/18/2009 7:12:20 PM] naiya64: Yeah that works
[9/18/2009 7:12:24 PM] Steven Lowell: lmao
[9/18/2009 7:12:25 PM] naiya64: just type  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 7:12:32 PM] Jeff: Robert: say the question, don't forget  :wink2: 
[9/18/2009 7:12:39 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 7:12:39 PM] Jeff: Q: If you could give advice to people new to lucid dreaming, what would be a few fundementals that you'd like to re-affirm that they make sure they're diligent with?
[9/18/2009 7:14:02 PM] slash112: good advice
[9/18/2009 7:14:23 PM] Dean Parker: whats your favourite LD activity?
[9/18/2009 7:14:49 PM] Steven Lowell: agreed
[9/18/2009 7:15:07 PM] slash112: sweeeet
[9/18/2009 7:15:08 PM] Dean Parker: thats awesume
[9/18/2009 7:15:59 PM] Steven Lowell: we should have another interview to add on
[9/18/2009 7:16:01 PM] naiya64: *plays jeapardy music*
[9/18/2009 7:16:02 PM] Steven Lowell: with just questions
[9/18/2009 7:16:04 PM] Steven Lowell: no time to think
[9/18/2009 7:16:10 PM] Jeff: You all had time to think!
[9/18/2009 7:16:14 PM] Jeff: xD
[9/18/2009 7:16:15 PM] Steven Lowell: yeah
[9/18/2009 7:16:18 PM] Steven Lowell: quit
[9/18/2009 7:16:25 PM] Steven Lowell: it hurts
[9/18/2009 7:16:25 PM] Zocks: do you enjoy getting regular dreams every now and then, just to balance things out?
[9/18/2009 7:16:27 PM] Steven Lowell: it hurts bad
[9/18/2009 7:16:58 PM] Zocks: yeah yeah, same here
[9/18/2009 7:17:15 PM] slash112: same
[9/18/2009 7:17:20 PM] Dean Parker: Do your friends know about your abilities?
[9/18/2009 7:17:35 PM] Steven Lowell: Sugar: Q How often do you have regular dreams  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 7:17:39 PM] Steven Lowell: dont call me steven
[9/18/2009 7:17:40 PM] Steven Lowell: dont do it
[9/18/2009 7:18:22 PM] Steven Lowell: just say sugar
[9/18/2009 7:18:27 PM] slash112: ok, mr. lowell
[9/18/2009 7:18:27 PM] Steven Lowell: steven aint my name lmao
[9/18/2009 7:18:29 PM] slash112: oh lol
[9/18/2009 7:18:42 PM] Steven Lowell: I'de feel like an idiot if I was called that
[9/18/2009 7:18:44 PM] Zocks: ssh
[9/18/2009 7:18:51 PM] Dean Parker: How long do they last usually?
[9/18/2009 7:18:56 PM] Steven Lowell: yeah
[9/18/2009 7:19:02 PM] Steven Lowell: longest lucid dream
[9/18/2009 7:19:12 PM] Steven Lowell: and just say sugar
[9/18/2009 7:19:13 PM] Steven Lowell: christ
[9/18/2009 7:19:22 PM] Dean Parker: wowa
[9/18/2009 7:19:22 PM] Steven Lowell: fine take my question
[9/18/2009 7:19:32 PM] Steven Lowell: yes
[9/18/2009 7:19:34 PM] Steven Lowell: tell
[9/18/2009 7:21:04 PM] Dean Parker: I struggle with summoning dream characters, do you have any tips?
[9/18/2009 7:21:05 PM] Steven Lowell: wow
[9/18/2009 7:23:59 PM] Dean Parker: epic
[9/18/2009 7:24:00 PM] slash112: woa
[9/18/2009 7:25:01 PM] Steven Lowell: sugar: Q what are your normal dreams like
[9/18/2009 7:26:16 PM] Steven Lowell: yeah vividness and such in non lucids
[9/18/2009 7:26:29 PM] Jeff: Q: Can you explain what dream time dilation is,your experience with it, and how other proficient lucid dreamers can go about dilating time within the dream themselves?
[9/18/2009 7:26:40 PM] Steven Lowell: good one jeff
[9/18/2009 7:26:50 PM] Steven Lowell: omfao
[9/18/2009 7:28:05 PM] Steven Lowell: oh tell us that one
[9/18/2009 7:28:12 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:28:23 PM] Jeff: Tree of might food?  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 7:28:24 PM] Steven Lowell: I ment longest time dilated lucid when I asked lol
[9/18/2009 7:28:24 PM] Dean Parker: favourite dream food?
[9/18/2009 7:29:00 PM] slash112: i might try that one time
[9/18/2009 7:30:18 PM] slash112: haha
[9/18/2009 7:30:20 PM] slash112: wow
[9/18/2009 7:30:23 PM] slash112: clouds?
[9/18/2009 7:30:23 PM] Steven Lowell: clouds
[9/18/2009 7:30:26 PM] Steven Lowell: omg
[9/18/2009 7:30:28 PM] Zocks: clouds like cotton canday
[9/18/2009 7:30:28 PM] Jeff: Cotton candy MMm
[9/18/2009 7:30:28 PM] Steven Lowell: im doing that
[9/18/2009 7:30:31 PM] slash112: nice...mmm me loves da water
[9/18/2009 7:30:35 PM] Steven Lowell: cotton candy ftw
[9/18/2009 7:31:17 PM] slash112: WONDERFUL INTERVIEW!!!
[9/18/2009 7:31:19 PM] no-Name: fantastic
[9/18/2009 7:31:22 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:31:23 PM] Dean Parker: night guys
[9/18/2009 7:31:25 PM] naiya64:  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 7:31:26 PM] Steven Lowell: I loved this
[9/18/2009 7:31:29 PM] Steven Lowell: I loved it
[9/18/2009 7:31:32 PM] Steven Lowell: Im so glad I came to saw this
[9/18/2009 7:31:35 PM] no-Name: great job, honest
[9/18/2009 7:31:36 PM] Rune: (clap)
[9/18/2009 7:31:38 PM] slash112: haha
[9/18/2009 7:31:38 PM] Steven Lowell: Nervouse
[9/18/2009 7:31:40 PM] no-Name: you were good, Rob
[9/18/2009 7:31:43 PM] slash112: it was reallllly good
[9/18/2009 7:31:47 PM] slash112: yea he does
[9/18/2009 7:31:47 PM] Dean Parker: he does
[9/18/2009 7:31:52 PM] no-Name: Naiya was flawless, though  ::D: 
[9/18/2009 7:31:54 PM] Steven Lowell: do
[9/18/2009 7:31:56 PM] Steven Lowell: say a radio thing
[9/18/2009 7:31:58 PM] Steven Lowell: NOW
[9/18/2009 7:32:00 PM] Jeff: Robert: I know it'll be one hell of a task to edit it...but do you think you'll have the stuff sent to my inbox for posting sometime tonight?  Or do you think Saturday is a bit more realistic.
[9/18/2009 7:32:01 PM] Zocks: excellent!
[9/18/2009 7:32:10 PM] slash112: jeff, you got some competition now man
[9/18/2009 7:32:29 PM] Jeff: I'm no competition with Naiya, hehe.
[9/18/2009 7:32:30 PM] slash112: byyeee
[9/18/2009 7:32:31 PM] Steven Lowell: ok
[9/18/2009 7:32:35 PM] Steven Lowell: bye
[9/18/2009 7:32:38 PM] Steven Lowell: lol
[9/18/2009 7:32:39 PM] Rune: Bye !  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 7:32:44 PM] Steven Lowell: you did
[9/18/2009 7:32:44 PM] no-Name: seeya~
[9/18/2009 7:32:49 PM] naiya64: aw xD
[9/18/2009 7:32:49 PM] Steven Lowell: naiya said piss and hell
[9/18/2009 7:32:55 PM] stevenlowell12345: depends on use
[9/18/2009 7:32:55 PM] Jeff: a place and urine
[9/18/2009 7:32:59 PM] stevenlowell12345: depends on use
[9/18/2009 7:33:01 PM] slash112: hell hell... *cough* fuck
[9/18/2009 7:33:05 PM] no-Name: hoohoo
[9/18/2009 7:33:09 PM] stevenlowell12345: nice
[9/18/2009 7:33:18 PM] naiya64: thanks for listening. ^_^
[9/18/2009 7:33:27 PM] slash112: it was really great naiya
[9/18/2009 7:33:29 PM] stevenlowell12345: your welcome
[9/18/2009 7:33:30 PM] Zocks: thanks for doing it!
[9/18/2009 7:33:30 PM] Rune: Thanks for the interview! was nice to listen
[9/18/2009 7:33:31 PM] naiya64: Thanks.  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 7:33:31 PM] stevenlowell12345: that was amazing
[9/18/2009 7:33:34 PM] slash112: ot really inspired me
[9/18/2009 7:33:36 PM] shinta66: good job naiya... loved it
[9/18/2009 7:33:36 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol it was awesome
[9/18/2009 7:33:41 PM] stevenlowell12345: loved it so much
[9/18/2009 7:33:41 PM] Bryan French (Czech): yeah, i'm inspired, too
[9/18/2009 7:33:49 PM] stevenlowell12345: this is better than just
[9/18/2009 7:33:50 PM] stevenlowell12345: reading
[9/18/2009 7:33:52 PM] stevenlowell12345: so much better
[9/18/2009 7:33:54 PM] Rune: And now it's 03:33 in the night lol
[9/18/2009 7:34:00 PM] Bryan French (Czech): yo, the part that got me the most is your determination, naiya
[9/18/2009 7:34:04 PM] slash112: im doing RCs at like a million miles a minute
[9/18/2009 7:34:04 PM] Bryan French (Czech): at such a young age
[9/18/2009 7:34:05 PM] stevenlowell12345: 9 30 at night
[9/18/2009 7:34:17 PM] Bryan French (Czech): steven is on the east coast
[9/18/2009 7:34:33 PM] slash112: my name is steven
[9/18/2009 7:34:34 PM] Rune: I had to wake up in my sleep to listen, i'm sleepy now  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 7:34:40 PM] naiya64: hehe  ::D: 
[9/18/2009 7:34:42 PM] slash112: well... its actually stephen
[9/18/2009 7:34:47 PM] slash112: but still....
[9/18/2009 7:34:53 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 7:35:03 PM] slash112: i realllly want to have food in my dream
[9/18/2009 7:35:10 PM] stevenlowell12345: steven is not my name
[9/18/2009 7:35:10 PM] stevenlowell12345: lmao
[9/18/2009 7:35:23 PM] Bryan French (Czech): also, the "keeping the rc in the back of your mind at all times" and "pay real close attention to your dreams"
[9/18/2009 7:35:24 PM] slash112: oh steven you jive turkey
[9/18/2009 7:35:35 PM] Bryan French (Czech): that's what i'm taking away from that
[9/18/2009 7:35:41 PM] slash112: yes me too
[9/18/2009 7:35:45 PM] Bryan French (Czech): mm
[9/18/2009 7:35:48 PM] Bryan French (Czech): high five!
[9/18/2009 7:35:49 PM] slash112: i will be doing RCs so much now
[9/18/2009 7:35:55 PM] naiya64:  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 7:36:03 PM] stevenlowell12345: this has become my goal
[9/18/2009 7:36:03 PM] slash112: high five (in borat accent)
[9/18/2009 7:36:05 PM] stevenlowell12345: wtf no name
[9/18/2009 7:36:08 PM] Zocks: oi, we can unmute now
[9/18/2009 7:36:22 PM] slash112: oh yea
[9/18/2009 7:36:26 PM] stevenlowell12345: hmmm
[9/18/2009 7:36:29 PM] stevenlowell12345: should I get a mike
[9/18/2009 7:36:29 PM] slash112: well, i cant
[9/18/2009 7:36:31 PM] naiya64: oh, I already hung up :< oops.
[9/18/2009 7:36:55 PM] slash112: its waaaay too late for me to speak the now, as my mum is working tomorrow
[9/18/2009 7:37:08 PM] slash112: no sorry, in a few hours
[9/18/2009 7:37:10 PM] slash112: today
[9/18/2009 7:37:16 PM] slash112: cause its early morning
[9/18/2009 7:37:32 PM] slash112: lol nN
[9/18/2009 7:37:33 PM] Zocks: fap no-name?
[9/18/2009 7:37:38 PM] stevenlowell12345: lmao no name
[9/18/2009 7:37:38 PM] slash112: haha
[9/18/2009 7:37:43 PM] Rune: O.o
[9/18/2009 7:37:43 PM] stevenlowell12345: sounds like he was beating somebody
[9/18/2009 7:37:53 PM] no-Name: :U
[9/18/2009 7:37:55 PM] slash112: hahahaha
[9/18/2009 7:37:58 PM] no-Name: s'what you get
[9/18/2009 7:38:04 PM] stevenlowell12345: omfg
[9/18/2009 7:38:07 PM] stevenlowell12345: yes
[9/18/2009 7:38:07 PM] Rune: Naiya you can connect with the room again
[9/18/2009 7:38:08 PM] stevenlowell12345: more
[9/18/2009 7:38:09 PM] no-Name: no-Name mutes mic
[9/18/2009 7:38:09 PM] stevenlowell12345: more
[9/18/2009 7:38:15 PM] stevenlowell12345: no dont
[9/18/2009 7:38:19 PM] stevenlowell12345: Im getting my lols for the day
[9/18/2009 7:38:21 PM] no-Name: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfYyBp4Ln2s
[9/18/2009 7:38:32 PM] stevenlowell12345: not clicking your secret porn link
[9/18/2009 7:38:33 PM] stevenlowell12345: I refuse
[9/18/2009 7:38:42 PM] naiya64: like that? o.O
[9/18/2009 7:39:31 PM] Rune: No, click on the "naiya interview" tab and then the green call button
[9/18/2009 7:40:29 PM] Bryan French (Czech): peace love ecstasy!
[9/18/2009 7:40:31 PM] Rune: the call is paused?
[9/18/2009 7:40:34 PM] Rune: oh
[9/18/2009 7:40:40 PM] slash112: ah ha
[9/18/2009 7:40:47 PM] Rune: not anymore
[9/18/2009 7:40:49 PM] Rune: I think
[9/18/2009 7:40:49 PM] slash112: no not any more
[9/18/2009 7:40:53 PM] naiya64: mine's not paused
[9/18/2009 7:41:14 PM] slash112: some people just havent clicked the button yet
[9/18/2009 7:41:24 PM] slash112: well, shinta
[9/18/2009 7:41:24 PM] Rune: There is a pause icon on some of the peoples icon beside the name
[9/18/2009 7:41:35 PM] slash112: shinta hasnt pressed a button
[9/18/2009 7:41:36 PM] Zocks: people are just not talkign actually
[9/18/2009 7:41:45 PM] shinta66: how the fuck did that happen
[9/18/2009 7:41:51 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:42:21 PM] slash112: i swear to god man, ive pinched my nose and looked at my hand like 30 times within the last 5 minutes
[9/18/2009 7:42:41 PM] naiya64: slash, can you hear me?  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 7:42:43 PM] slash112: yep
[9/18/2009 7:43:00 PM] slash112: pay attention to it
[9/18/2009 7:43:04 PM] slash112: ohhh
[9/18/2009 7:43:16 PM] slash112: aaah, i see
[9/18/2009 7:43:31 PM] slash112: haha
[9/18/2009 7:43:40 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:43:57 PM] slash112: so go about it assuming its a dream?
[9/18/2009 7:44:02 PM] slash112: first anyway
[9/18/2009 7:44:07 PM] slash112: riiiiiiiiigth
[9/18/2009 7:44:11 PM] slash112: thanks
[9/18/2009 7:44:42 PM] slash112: yea, i do it like every time i think about it
[9/18/2009 7:44:50 PM] slash112: not like dreamsign based
[9/18/2009 7:45:17 PM] slash112: yea
[9/18/2009 7:45:28 PM] slash112: ive been doing thsat for the past week or so
[9/18/2009 7:45:39 PM] slash112: ah
[9/18/2009 7:45:45 PM] slash112: nuthing
[9/18/2009 7:45:59 PM] slash112: but i used to do this ages ago and i got LDs
[9/18/2009 7:46:14 PM] slash112: as soon as i lost motivation i lost it
[9/18/2009 7:46:27 PM] slash112: yea, hopefully
[9/18/2009 7:46:41 PM] slash112: the only thing im missing now is the auto-suggestion i used to do
[9/18/2009 7:46:46 PM] slash112: i need to get back into it
[9/18/2009 7:47:04 PM] slash112: oh right
[9/18/2009 7:47:10 PM] slash112: i never thought about that
[9/18/2009 7:47:42 PM] slash112: yea, seems better idea than what i used to just do
[9/18/2009 7:48:08 PM] slash112: yea, it only worked a few times
[9/18/2009 7:48:39 PM] slash112: reallly
[9/18/2009 7:48:51 PM] slash112: in LDs i shout things no matter what i shout it does it
[9/18/2009 7:49:09 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:49:17 PM] Bryan French (Czech): hahaha
[9/18/2009 7:49:21 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 7:49:27 PM] Rune: I get easily lucid when I stand still in the dream for 5 secs. gives time to realize without acting all the time
[9/18/2009 7:49:28 PM] slash112: the first thing i do it shout "GO SUNNY NOW!!"
[9/18/2009 7:49:30 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:49:44 PM] slash112: ive killed tons of bad guys
[9/18/2009 7:49:53 PM] slash112: they were all bad
[9/18/2009 7:49:57 PM] slash112: hahahaha
[9/18/2009 7:49:59 PM] Rune: :O
[9/18/2009 7:50:27 PM] slash112: hahaha
[9/18/2009 7:50:49 PM] slash112: you should get in a shared dream with him and battle him
[9/18/2009 7:51:01 PM] no-Name: k, awesome interview, grats on being DG, gotta go
[9/18/2009 7:51:02 PM] no-Name: later all~
[9/18/2009 7:51:07 PM] slash112: bye nN
[9/18/2009 7:51:09 PM] Bryan French (Czech): peace
[9/18/2009 7:51:21 PM] slash112: ugghh
[9/18/2009 7:51:37 PM] Rune: Oh, congratulations with becoming DG  :smiley:  !
[9/18/2009 7:51:47 PM] naiya64: thanks  ::D: 
[9/18/2009 7:51:50 PM] slash112: i would just use my iron man suit
[9/18/2009 7:51:54 PM] slash112: i always do
[9/18/2009 7:52:08 PM] slash112: i prefer flying without the suit
[9/18/2009 7:52:13 PM] slash112: ohh
[9/18/2009 7:52:30 PM] slash112: i jump as hard as i can backwards then spin round
[9/18/2009 7:52:40 PM] slash112: i dunno why
[9/18/2009 7:52:46 PM] slash112: oh
[9/18/2009 7:52:53 PM] Bryan French (Czech): rubbing my hands does nothing for me, it might wake me up
[9/18/2009 7:53:00 PM] Rune: Doesn't work for me either
[9/18/2009 7:53:06 PM] slash112: wow
[9/18/2009 7:53:13 PM] slash112: hmmm
[9/18/2009 7:53:43 PM] slash112: well, when i am iron man, or spiderman, it seems soooo unrealistic and it goes into 3rd person. which isnt good
[9/18/2009 7:53:46 PM] slash112: ah
[9/18/2009 7:53:53 PM] slash112: i hate it so much
[9/18/2009 7:53:56 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:54:02 PM] slash112: yea its quite fun
[9/18/2009 7:54:10 PM] slash112: but i prefer flying like normal
[9/18/2009 7:54:16 PM] slash112: oh cool tarzan
[9/18/2009 7:54:24 PM] slash112: yea
[9/18/2009 7:54:31 PM] Bryan French (Czech): hate you for saying what?
[9/18/2009 7:54:59 PM] slash112: ive only been underwater in normal dream
[9/18/2009 7:55:21 PM] Rune: Never really been under water in dreams
[9/18/2009 7:55:35 PM] slash112: well, when i was underwater, it felt exactly as real water was, and i felt an air bubble around my mouth so i assumed i could breath
[9/18/2009 7:56:00 PM] slash112: it was like in harry potter 4
[9/18/2009 7:56:08 PM] slash112: haha really
[9/18/2009 7:56:20 PM] slash112: oooooh
[9/18/2009 7:56:27 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:56:46 PM] Rune: Btw, one can in dreams taste things that is not possible in waking life, it's incredibly
[9/18/2009 7:56:54 PM] slash112: lol
[9/18/2009 7:56:57 PM] slash112: oh
[9/18/2009 7:57:25 PM] Rune: It can be orgasmic like, like you said before naiya.
[9/18/2009 7:57:31 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 7:57:48 PM] slash112: well, im tired, im off to sleep, and i will do some of that visualisation-auto-suggestion
[9/18/2009 7:57:54 PM] slash112: wow
[9/18/2009 7:58:11 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol naiya, my connection just died
[9/18/2009 7:58:12 PM] slash112: bye guys
[9/18/2009 7:58:12 PM] naiya64: night  ::D: 
[9/18/2009 7:58:22 PM] Bryan French (Czech): so i didn't get any of that
[9/18/2009 7:58:27 PM] naiya64: I dunno how to call you back :<
[9/18/2009 7:58:29 PM] Rune: goodnight slash
[9/18/2009 7:58:30 PM] slash112: LD tonight... i will i will
[9/18/2009 7:58:30 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 7:58:32 PM] Bryan French (Czech): peace slash
[9/18/2009 7:58:33 PM] slash112: bye
[9/18/2009 7:58:39 PM] Bryan French (Czech): and it's my connection to the call
[9/18/2009 7:58:45 PM] Bryan French (Czech): i just need to keep trying
[9/18/2009 7:58:48 PM] naiya64: aw
[9/18/2009 7:59:06 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 7:59:32 PM] naiya64: hmm :/
[9/18/2009 7:59:57 PM] Bryan French (Czech): damn
[9/18/2009 8:00:00 PM] Bryan French (Czech): it's not working
[9/18/2009 8:00:07 PM] Rune: can't you call up?
[9/18/2009 8:00:08 PM] Bryan French (Czech): it works : )
[9/18/2009 8:00:13 PM] Rune: Bryan
[9/18/2009 8:00:55 PM] Bryan French (Czech): yes?
[9/18/2009 8:01:39 PM] Bryan French (Czech): oh lol, my fucking call dropped
[9/18/2009 8:01:43 PM] naiya64: aww xD
[9/18/2009 8:01:44 PM] Rune: it was about the call, nvm  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 8:01:46 PM] Bryan French (Czech): oh well, i guess i'll just quit at it
[9/18/2009 8:01:49 PM] Rune: again?
[9/18/2009 8:01:52 PM] Bryan French (Czech): go back to chat
[9/18/2009 8:01:53 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol yeah
[9/18/2009 8:02:06 PM] naiya64: lmao I think I'm gonna just sign off and go into DV chat now  :tongue2: 
[9/18/2009 8:02:19 PM] naiya64: my voice is kinda tired xD;
[9/18/2009 8:02:38 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol
[9/18/2009 8:02:42 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lets do it
[9/18/2009 8:02:52 PM] Rune: Goodnight  :smiley: 
[9/18/2009 8:03:09 PM] Bryan French (Czech): lol night i think uness i see you two in chat
[9/18/2009 8:03:33 PM] Rune: I think we are the only two left





 And yeah. next time please refrain from typing a so much. save that for the questions!

----------


## Banana

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...1784716?ref=mf

created a facebook fan page

lolololololol

----------


## Hukif

That is... a lot... of typing. Crazy. At least now I understand that name at the end of the chat <.<

----------


## C911

Haha wow MoSh. I wish i could have been there.

----------


## James2302

lol nice video mrdeano, i like the effects. was that taylor swift in the beginning? :wink2:

----------


## mrdeano

> was that taylor swift in the beginning?



Sure was  :smiley:   ::smitten::

----------


## Jeff777

> Sure was



Yo deano Ima let you finish, but Beyonce is really one of the hottest women of all time!

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> That is... a lot... of typing. Crazy. At least now I understand that name at the end of the chat <.<



What name  ::huh2::  ?

----------


## C911

C911 - Flying Basics

Video is up now. This is our F/X crews first work on special effects in the video, so things may be a bit sketchy but i believe it turned out great. Expect more special effects in future videos.

Remember, this is flying *basics*. It is not 100% going to work for every single person here.

----------


## Jeff777

C9, damn good video!! Best one so far!!! Stephen...your work is simply amazing @[email protected]  :boogie: .  I tip my hat off to you sir.  You're definitely a major asset to this project.   :Clap:

----------


## C911

Thanks jeff. Glad to know the information was good. And yeah man, slash is a pro with these effects lol.

----------


## Hukif

> What name  ?



Zocks, I kept understanding it as dogs in the interview <.<

And wow cool video C911, and cool effects slash! A little too fast in the second and third flying, but I like. Go podcast team!

----------


## Banana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbU3qlY8FkU&fmt=18

new vid

----------


## C911

Cool man, good job.

----------


## slash112

Nice vid banana. Much better quality, I'm guessing it's the same camera but better lighting?

----------


## Banana

yea i went to my cousins house so i could make a video during the day and use his mic

----------


## slash112

Nice.

----------


## Naiya

Nice job!  ::D:

----------


## Minus

These are some great videos, especially the interviews. Keep up the good work  ::D:

----------


## C911

Thanks for everyones support.

----------


## Mancon

Sounds Awesome! You should look into adding it in the itunes Podcasts!

----------


## ExoByte

Sorry for the delay on my next video, something came up. It'll be up Wednesday night, I promise  ::D:

----------


## C911

If anyone wants to throw ideas for what techinque they want the most, i.e. WILD or DILD or VILD or something, then send it out and we will get that video fast to you. We will be making each one anyway, but if there is one that anyone wants specifically then we can put it on the top of the list.

----------


## ExoByte

YouTube is doing that thing again.  :Mad:

----------


## slash112

Exobyte, i find that the best format is .wmv but .avi is quite good too, but it just takes longer to upload.

google "free3gp", it is a really good video converter

----------


## Banana

i finally got somehting to work

i am now availiable to do interviews

----------


## C911

Yeah slash, but i think exobyte does the "record your own videos straight to youtube" thing. So it uploads it at a very very very slow rate.

----------


## slash112

Oh righhttttt.

Well then in that case, I recommend you not to do that.

----------


## C911

lol same here. i recommend he doesnt do that. but i dont know how to record from a webcam, cuz i use that lil mini dv.

----------


## slash112

I'm sure banana knows how to do it.

But I know I figured it out some time in the past. I think I just googled "record from webcam" and it came up with some free software.

Infact, I will find some software today, because I need to do it anyway.

----------


## C911

lol ok. sounds good

----------


## slash112

EZ webcam recorder.

Well, that is the best I could find so far. Unfortunately the free version has only a time limit of 2 minutes, and it comes up with writing on the corner.

Its not much use unless you want to pay for the full one, or you want to torrent it. I cannot give you a link to a torrent though. Tis be against the rules.

----------


## C911

lol well i dont need a link seeing as i dont have a webcam set up. but im sure exo would like it

----------


## Jeff777

Someone should ask Walms if he wouldn't mind being interviewed.

----------


## slash112

Good idea.

----------


## C911

I believe we have banana interviewing Abra and KingYoshi soon. Ill see if i can get MoSh to interview walms.

----------


## ExoByte

Yeah, if anyone has any good software that they know of for Webcam recording, let me know.

----------


## slash112

Do you not have a camera or a mobile phone?

----------


## ExoByte

I have a camcorder, but it isn't cooperating right now. And my mobile phone is a simple and to the point phone. It has a low-quality still picture camera, but no video camera.

----------


## C911

Yeah phones are really poor quality anyway. And most of the time unless you have a new good phone you cant send any messages over 15 seconds long. So it wouldnt work anyway.

----------


## slash112

Well, my camera in my phone is 6 mega pixel. Which is about 1.5 gazzilion times better than bananas webcam and exo's webcam put together.

And why would you want to send it as a message? You just hook it up to a computer with a USB cable.

----------


## Banana

mosh is not interviewing walms

i made plans with him last week i think

he said he would work on his english speaking until i get my recordng working

and my recording is working

and yes Abra said she has this weekend avaliable and i already sort of set up plans with her

WIN

----------


## C911

What the hell, what kind of phone do you have? I have the LG dare and it only has a 3.2 mega pixel. Also i can not hook up to the computer and have video stream from it onto my computer.

----------


## slash112

Well, my phone is a nokia n95.

I know the camera is really good for a phone.

But most phones have a USB port. and if they don't there is usually a special cable that comes with the phone that can be plugged into a computer's USB port.

----------


## C911

Yeah, my phone has that. But i am pretty sure there is no way to stream video from my phone onto my computer. I wish if there was i could figure it out though, cuz that would be really cool for some videos.

----------


## slash112

> Yeah, my phone has that. But i am pretty sure there is no way to stream video from my phone onto my computer. I wish if there was i could figure it out though, cuz that would be really cool for some videos.



Emmm, why would you want to stream it?

Just copy the file over onto a folder in your computer. Then upload it onto youtube.

----------


## C911

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh yeah ok i get what you are saying. I thought you meant you could hook up your phone and have it act like a webcam.

I can do that, yeah. I have before lol. Good idea.

----------


## slash112

Lol.

Yeah all I meant was use it as if it were a normal camera.

----------


## Banana

so ima talk to abra about this weekend and ill tell walms i finally got my recording to work

yoshi's mic doesnt work so we will have to wait for him

----------


## Jeff777

> so ima talk to abra about this weekend and ill tell walms i finally got my recording to work
> 
> yoshi's mic doesnt work so we will have to wait for him



May I make a suggestion?  Learn about Walms and read his threads/posts/tut prior to the interview.  Don't be haphazard about it.  Ask him to submit a lot of topics, subjects and specifics in which you can cover and ask him about so that the listeners will be on the edge of their seats the entire time.  I know when George Noory (from coast 2 coast am) interviews guests, he'll often read the book that they may have written (or parts of it) so that he won't be going into the interview ignorant about his guest.  MoSh has been doing a good job of this.  :;-): 

Disclaimer: Not saying you guys aren't doing a good job or that you won't Banana.  Because I believe you ARE and that you will.  I'm just saying Walms is a pro-lucid dreamer...we need to make sure we pick his brain in the interview about everything we can.  The time duration for Naiya's interview was also a good length.

----------


## slash112

Yea it's just a problem with the youtubes video length limit. And I know everyone hates the mess of several parts for one video.

Although... some people seem to be able to bypass it somehow. I intend on finding out how.

EDIT: ok, nevermind, you can't bypass it. You need to be in partnership with youtube.

----------


## C911

Yeah, partnership only. I wish we could be there lol. With all the adds that we do, you would think.......

Thanks for the good advice jeff. Ill take that into account if i ever do an interview.

----------


## Man of Shred

'nother thing banana. if you want to make the interview longer pay attentino to what the person is saying. If anything catches your ear, ask them to elaborate more on that when they are done talking. Give it a natural sort of flow. And have a little format handy that you can look at in note pad while conducting the interview.

maybe you should interview me :tongue2:

----------


## slash112

> maybe you should interview me



YES DO THAT

I never thought about that.

----------


## Mariano

hello!
the interview with naiya looks interesting, can anybody say to me in which part does she talk about awareness on life?

thanks!

----------


## Jeff777

> hello!
> the interview with naiya looks interesting, can anybody say to me in which part does she talk about awareness on life?
> 
> thanks!



Parts 1 - 6.   :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

> YES DO THAT
> 
> I never thought about that.




well TBH. If i were to be interviewed. i would prefer c911 doing it. because he is more open minded to the astral projection, shared dreaming. kind of stuff i am in to. Banana just says that stuff is dumb. Most of my dreaming revolves around beyond dreaming material. So it would be up to wether or not DVPC's would want some videos and interviews to directly represent the beyond dreaming. To some listeners it might open a lot of controversy.

----------


## ClouD

Couldn't get my webcam to work.

So I bought one.

Soon, video.

----------


## slash112

> well TBH. If i were to be interviewed. i would prefer c911 doing it. because he is more open minded to the astral projection, shared dreaming. kind of stuff i am in to. Banana just says that stuff is dumb. Most of my dreaming revolves around beyond dreaming material. So it would be up to wether or not DVPC's would want some videos and interviews to directly represent the beyond dreaming. To some listeners it might open a lot of controversy.



Well in that case, find find out if Alex wants to.

And I think it would be great to have something a little bit different. What you need is a wide range of mind-frames in people to interview. It means everyone will find something they like to hear.

----------


## C911

Robert, instead of doing an interview, i think we should just record a group discussion on everything.

----------


## slash112

Aren't you saving that kinda thing for the radio talk show?

----------


## C911

That is live. I dont know what we are doing with that yet, the admins wont answer us. So until then we have to use skype, so in a sense, yes, it is the same thing.

----------


## Jeff777

I'm friends with Lex16 and we talk regularly.  The girl who brought night stalkers and dream walkers to DV. Surprised?  :Cheeky:   Maybe I can get her to come on the program for a BD segment.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

well the thing is: i have quite a long story to tell. I wouldn't feel comfortable telling it in a group discussion. and my story has a structure in it.

----------


## C911

Alright MoSh thats cool man. I think you should definately interview anyone about BD stuff so its more personal to you.

----------


## slash112

Wait... I thought it was that he wanted to be interviewed, not the other way round.

----------


## Man of Shred

Slash  i found the perfect guy to interview. We are both going to share our stories.

----------


## slash112

Oh cool, that would be a good way to do it I suppose, who is it?

----------


## ExoByte

Putting my videos temporarily on hold until I can work it out better.

Instead, I will write large, informative posts on a weekly bassi to cover for the lost videos. Given these likely will not reach out to the crowd as easily as a video, the posts will be re-done in video form once I've worked everything out.

I will still make videos, though they will not be frequent yet.

----------


## Banana

abra hasnt gotten back to me

kingyoshis mic still doesnt work

and walms' mom threw out his mic

;__;

----------


## Jeff777

> abra hasnt gotten back to me
> 
> kingyoshis mic still doesnt work
> 
> and walms' mom threw out his mic
> 
> ;__;



Yahtzee!

----------


## C911

I just wanted to say, thanks again for everyones support.

We are working on getting more videos up. I myself am working through some personal problems that have been hindering both my thinking, and how i look. But i will post a video as soon as possible.

We are working hard to get you guys videos. Bear with us please  :smiley:

----------


## Banana

Im also not feeling very well so once i get better i will try to either get a video up or do an interview

----------


## Jeff777

> Im also not feeling very well so once i get better i will try to either get a video up or do an interview



Rest up my friend.  May your health quickly return to you.

----------


## Banana

swine flu

nuff said

edit:

my neighbor actually HAS swine flu. and i lold when i heard it.

----------


## Banana

so guys, i got a heatset

37 bucks and the mic is awesome.

i have a recording device prgram thing for skype and it records pretty well.

Now i will be able to make videos and do interviews much easier

----------


## slash112

Any videos/interviews coming up?

----------


## Man of Shred

slah I might be interviewing Waking nomad and Raven knight on their dreamshare experiences. It will be kind of like a round table discussion. I will be contributing my stories as well. I just have to wait and see what their schedules are.

----------


## Banana

gonna talk to abra about scheduling one

----------


## Banana

abra was afk

gonna interview Josh(mos) later today

gotta start doing my research

----------


## Man of Steel

I'm looking forward to it. About to finally watch some of these to get a feel for things!

----------


## Hukif

Thought I should tell banana, already got a mic, now just need to get it to work. And yay MoS interviewed!

----------


## Banana

took us too long to figure things out

we are postponing the interview to tomorrow afternoon

----------


## C911

I have some free time now. What would everyone like a video on? What special techniques do anyone want to see in this next video? Ill do anything that you guys suggest.

----------


## Jeff777

> [daniel3466] 5:38 pm: hey jeff, saw the pod
> cast, made me want to join the Forum, 
> thanks you made me want to LD
> [Jeff777] 5:44 pm: Aww
> [Jeff777] 5:44 pm: Really? ****
> [daniel3466] 5:44 pm: yes sir thank you



*Don't let this fall apart.  Keep it up guys.*  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

Woa nice, it is actually bringing in new members. sweeeet.

----------


## Banana

i dont see why jeff got thanks

>:[

oh well, he thanked ME. and that made me feel fuzzy on my tummy

----------


## Jeff777

> i dont see why jeff got thanks
> 
> >:[
> 
> oh well, he thanked ME. and that made me feel fuzzy on my tummy



People and their unhealthy drinks...=/

----------


## Hukif

lol jeff, it doesn't matter who is thanked, so far as it helps people, right? (puppy eyes activated)
And uh... why did nobody say anything to C911? I wanted a WILD tut on video <.<

----------


## slash112

Then I guess he can take that as a suggestion. I would also like to see one too.

----------


## Jeff777

> lol jeff, it doesn't matter who is thanked, so far as it helps people, right? (puppy eyes activated)
> And uh... why did nobody say anything to C911? I wanted a WILD tut on video <.<



tbh, I didn't even see that he thanked me personally in the quote.  I saw the compliment he gave to the podcast team and thought I'd post it in here for them to see.  Which is why I commented on that specifically.  :x

----------


## slash112

I have another suggestion.

I say there should be a shared dreaming tutorial video. I know there are tons of people wanting this kinda thing, it will bring more to the podcasts.

I thought of this because I wanted to read WakingNomad's tutorial, but I am such a terrible reader, I just couldn't read it. (short attention span to reading)

But, I think Rob would be bes for this one seeing as he is into it. But Alex, if you are into it as well, then I guess there would be a bit of arguement between who does it.

Just a suggestion.

----------


## Hukif

Err, but you were the one being interviwed, ah well.
And SD? I say, separe then between proven things and spiritual-related ones, I don't want them both to be mixed in the podcast.

----------


## slash112

Errrr...

Well, the thing I want to know about, I wouldn't call spiritual, but it ain't proven either.

----------


## Banana

if i recall correctly, we stated early in the project that we would only make tuts/videos on things that we know are fact. So no BD, ie: SD, OBE, AP, etc.

----------


## slash112

Awwww man oh man.

I assumed it would be ok seeing as there is gunna be an interview thing based on BD.

----------


## Hukif

True, proven and non-proven should suffice then. But the point remains, not to mix them both.

----------


## Banana

See, we DIDNT say that there could not be BD content/questions during interviews. that is perfectly fine. If someone is interested in BD, ask them about it.

Although we will not make videos/tuts on the topic of BD

----------


## Banana

MoS interview is done

Mosh will send me the mp3 and i will edit it and hopefully upload it by tomorrow afternoon

edit:

Uploading videos atm but here is the playlist link in advance

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...10706BEE997849

edit: videos uploaded

and download the mp3 here -> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FZW8ZLYQ

----------


## Jeff777

Man of Steel podcast integrated into main post.  Good job Eric and Josh, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to it.  My only regret is that I wasn't told about it beforehand so I could be on the call.  =/

----------


## slash112

Yeah, it was great.

----------


## Man of Steel

I don't think you were online, Jeff, or we would have had you on. I was too tired to wait too long, sorry bro.  :smiley:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

LOL "She's mine, slayer."

Priceless.

----------


## C911

We were asked to not do any BD things. If we do want to do them then i guess we can add a sub part of the first post. But in no way will they be mixed with the other videos.

Ok, WILD it is. I will get a tut wrote out and then make the video when i have time. Expect it before this weekend.

----------


## Man of Shred

> We were asked to not do any BD things. If we do want to do them then i guess we can add a sub part of the first post. But in no way will they be mixed with the other videos.
> 
> Ok, WILD it is. I will get a tut wrote out and then make the video when i have time. Expect it before this weekend.



 Could you clarify? I just recorded a 2 hour long BD interview. Are you saying that i can't upload it to the youtube channel? that i recorded with YOUR permission from an earlier post alex.

----------


## C911

I already told you we could make another category on the first page. Just dont mix them.

----------


## Man of Shred

> if i recall correctly, we stated early in the project that we would only make tuts/videos on things that we know are fact. So no BD, ie: SD, OBE, AP, etc.







> True, proven and non-proven should suffice then. But the point remains, not to mix them both.




 Well the thing is. I won't make any tutorials on BD subjects. but you guys have to keep in mind: BD is a part of this forum and it's a fairly active forum. And many people who come here are into such things. I am going to upload a BD interview soon. It's not a tut video. and if anyone on the podcast team has a problem with it, should be reminded that the people who post in BD are a part of the community here at DV. and since it is DV podcasts i think all of DV should be represented.

----------


## KingYoshi

I agree MoS. BD videos will be a nice addition, as long as they aren't BD tutorials. Good Job so far guys, I can't wait until me and Banana get our interview done!

----------


## slash112

I kinda agree.

Its just that I think that some people (myself included) would like to see a lucid shared dream tutorial. Nothing to do with facts, just so people can try it and see if it interests them.

But I agree with what Alex said, it should be sort of a separate lot of videos. Maybe just in another playlist on the same Youtube channel.

In fact, I think there should be like 3 playlists:
1)lucidity technique tutorials
2)Interviews
3)Beyond Dreaming

But I don't know which playlist the BD interview would go.

----------


## Jeff777

Wheres exo's video he said he uploaded like a week ago?

----------


## CarmineEternity

Where is Jake's video?

----------


## ExoByte

> Wheres exo's video he said he uploaded like a week ago?



I made a post in here somewhere (I think...) about taking a temporary hiatus while I get somethings sorted out. I'm going to try again after (Canadian) Thanksgiving.

That, and YouTube apparently doesn't like me.

----------


## Banana

Yea where IS Jake's video?

He got a cam*looks at catgirl*

----------


## Man of Shred

I will try to get the BD exclusive on shared dreaming up sometime soon. I have been working super late.

----------


## C911

Jake idk.
Exo's video didnt upload, right? I remember it not uploading.
Myself, i am taking a trip to korea. My WILD video is recorded but it needs edited. If i can get the basic editing done by tomorrow i will hand it to slash and he can upload it for me. But if i cant get the basic editing done then i will have to wait until after i get back from korea.

----------


## Novise

Really liked these podcasts in the OP, haven't had a chance for the newer ones yet.  Still learning new things even when it's supposed to be "basics" and I can really relate to a lot of the people involved and interviewing.  I thought it was well done, it's how most podcasts seem to end up, never had a problem with that.  

Only thing I don't seem to have in common with a lot on here is having fights with mythical creatures.  That has only happened once and it was an Orc with an axe.  LoL

----------


## Banana

i am currently trying to schedule an interview with abra

lucidreamsavy doesnt have a mic

and badger is supposed to be getting one this week

gotta talk to walms

and ky needs a new mic

lets try to get at least ONE fucking interview within the next 3 days

----------


## Banana

started an intrview with slayer

got 13 mintues in and ran out of questions. then he had to go to bed. we will continue tomorrow.

----------


## Banana

still need to interview slayer the rest of the way

uploading last part of my abra interview

made plans with nN

made plans with cyclic

 ::D: 

edit1: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...30EEA6E87DE3AF

----------


## Man of Shred

Nice banana.

 I am currently Uploading the Shared dreaming Beyond dreaming exlcusive discussion with me and waking nomad.

 I will organise the playlist tomorrow and have the mp3 available.

----------


## Banana

http://www.zshare.net/audio/66832359b43f6631/

the audio download

----------


## slash112

I love the Abra interview and the WakingNomad interview.

Great work guys.

Rob and WakingNomad, holy crap, you sure know how to inspire someone.

----------


## Banana

i fixed mosh's titles(which he convieniently made wrong)

and i put the nomad interview in a playlist

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...8856AC068CE92F

----------


## Man of Shred

> i fixed mosh's titles(which he convieniently made wrong)
> 
> and i put the nomad interview in a playlist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...8856AC068CE92F



 Well banana. Since the people here have made it clear that DVPC should not make tutorials on beyond dreaming subjects. People have made it clear that there should be a different section for beyond dreaming. So this doesn't belong in the interview section. And since we both tell our stories, it's technically not an interview, It's more of a discussion on the subject.

----------


## Banana

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...247766225B2947

slayer interview up

for DL: http://www.zshare.net/audio/668827897c49274a/

----------


## slash112

Nice one Eric.

Keep 'em coming.

Any other interviews/videos planned?

----------


## mrdeano

Keep the interviews coming  :smiley:  I love them.
I think they are hugely beneficial to DV.

----------


## Banana

i have made unofficial plans with nN and cyclic

walms and ky are still on the list but i will probably get to them some other time

and ky's mic doesnt work, so i cant interview him till he gets a new one or gets his fixed

----------


## Naiya

Ah, I need to catch up on these interviews!  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

Put me down as a maybe.

----------


## Man of Shred

I'm gonna pm Moonbeam at MM to see if she wants to do an interview.

----------


## Hukif

Geez, it took me so long to go through all of the interviews, but great job. I like the one where Banana and Abra discuss how to pronunce DEILD lol

----------


## Banana

finished cyclic interview

editing right now

----------


## Man of Shred

> finished cyclic interview
> 
> editing right now



nice banana. i can't wait to hear it!

----------


## Banana

no one ever embedded my abra interview or my slayer interview >:[

----------


## Banana

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...A6D7A39E73B178

uploaded

ill upload the mp3 some other time, im watching a movie atm

----------


## Jeff777

Sorry Banana, been extraordinarily busy these past 3 weeks.  I'll load the videos on the main page today.

----------


## Man of Shred

Jeff for my interview with Nomad, please make a separate section for it Entitle Beyond dreaming Exclusives or something. The podcast team has wished to keep beyond dreaming interviews separate from the more scientific interviews and videos. You may post the playlist. My mp3 of the interview is a bit too long.

----------


## Man of Shred

I have made arrangements to interview The Cusp. we will elaborate more on what Naiya and I breifly touched on as using awareness in your day as one big reality check. I will also ask him about dream battling, and much more!

----------


## Jeff777

*ATTENTION: ALL THOSE ON THE PODCAST TEAM*

Whenever you do an interview FROM NOW ON, this is what I need from you.  Send it to my inbox or I won't put the videos etc. up on the main page...it takes entirely too long for me to collect this info myself and I shouldn't be collecting it myself.  So if you want an interview you've done put up on the main page, please do the interview, then send ALL of the below information to my inbox.





> *1.* Intro info for spoiler tag
> 
> *2.* picture of interviewee (your job to find or ask for one)
> 
> *3.* Bio of interviewee and spoiler info from the interview (more in depth than the intro for the spoiler)
> 
> *4.* Youtube video tags (just the tags).  Separate each tag in descending order.  For example: part1 -> jaxn_dshu8, part2 -> gyw_-h3jk32, part3 -> qynHDKL-7u etc.
> 
> *5.* audio download link
> ...



Thanks guys.  Keep up the good work   :;-):

----------


## Jeff777

Embedded pending interviews to the main post and transformed the DV Talk Show section to the Beyond Dreaming Exclusives section since the Talk Show section wasn't being used.  

*Also guys, I noticed that there were NO playlists for abra, slayer, or waking nomad.  Not to mention Waking Nomad doesn't have an audio download.  What gives guys?*

----------


## Banana

i posted playlist links for abra and slayer :\

here they are again i guess:

Slayer: -> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...247766225B2947

Abra: -> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...30EEA6E87DE3AF

here is also the nomad one(i posted all of these links shortly after uploading the interviews, you know.) : ->>: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...8856AC068CE92F

----------


## slash112

I think the reason for Nomad's no mp3 problem was cause it was too big.

But I dunno.

----------


## Man of Shred

well i managed to upload it:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=94FBNVHI

----------


## Jeff777

Updated.  ^__^

----------


## C911

I will not be able to do much any more due to myself moving to korea in the summer and i am swamped with homework and trying to get things ready to move to another country.

i will upload my WILD tutorial when i have the chance. And then after that i will do a video only when i have enough free time. Which could be any time. But i will still be here to help organize and help out the team. As the project leader i still want to hold all responsibility of the team. So i am not leaving, just wont be posting as many videos (like i posted that many videos anyway... lol).

----------


## Hukif

I like so far all of the interviews, except that its hard to hear/understand banana, but ah well.

----------


## C911

Well atleast you can understand the people he is interviewing correct? lol.

Might have some sundays coming open so i can get some videos down there and we can do a live cast over Skype if any of the team members are interested.

----------


## Hukif

Oh yes I can, only problem would be when he interviews me... you would hear a lot of "Uh?"
And that means next sunday the WILD video will be up?

----------


## C911

Well hopefully that video will be up before that. But at the very most, yes, by sunday.

----------


## dajo

Just... amazing! I'll listen to everything.

----------


## LucidDreamer09

Hey guys,

I am an eclectic musician who loves to write ambient electronic music, often about lucidity. I would love to write some songs for the podcasts, maybe to open the video, or whatever. 

I think it would really add something to the podcast, and I have a short demo here if you would like to listen first. 

Thanks a lot, I hope you consider me for your future projects,

Calum

----------


## slash112

I recommend that this guy is used.

Some nice, quiet music in the background in the videos would be kick ass. And intro music would be useful too.

----------


## Jeff777

Since Alex will be indefinitely busy, howabout MoSh become the project manager/leader?

----------


## slash112

> Since Alex will be indefinitely busy, howabout MoSh become the project manager/leader?



Sounds good to me, if Alex is all right with that.

I reckon it would be a good idea anyway.

----------


## C911

I never even thought we had a "project leader" or anything. If we do have one, then MoSh or Banana would be my choice since they were the first ones to make this up with me. But i still tend to think all 5 of us are co managers.

----------


## slash112

Oh? I saw you as the main man of the whole thing.

----------


## Jeff777

> Oh? I saw you as the main man of the whole thing.



Same.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow checking back in. project manager? what does this involve?

----------


## C911

I see.
Once i get back into the groove of things, it will be easier. But for now, i think we should make a co manager if i am considered the "manager"

MoSh, if you want you can take over with me, while i deal with my busy schedule. Basically just pm members and keep people posting stuff. And you can make final decisions on things.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I see.
> Once i get back into the groove of things, it will be easier. But for now, i think we should make a co manager if i am considered the "manager"
> 
> MoSh, if you want you can take over with me, while i deal with my busy schedule. Basically just pm members and keep people posting stuff. And you can make final decisions on things.




Sure man. I accept.

----------


## slash112

Good, that's sorted then.

Back to this guy:





> Hey guys,
> 
> I am an eclectic musician who loves to write ambient electronic music, often about lucidity. I would love to write some songs for the podcasts, maybe to open the video, or whatever. 
> 
> I think it would really add something to the podcast, and I have a short demo here if you would like to listen first. 
> 
> Thanks a lot, I hope you consider me for your future projects,
> 
> Calum



MoSh I guess you have the choice then... I would recommend you say yea, cause his stuff would go well with the videos. It would be good to have a bigger range of specialists in the team. So far all we got is actors/teachers and special effects. Maybe widen the range a bit and take this guy.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Good, that's sorted then.
> 
> Back to this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> MoSh I guess you have the choice then... I would recommend you say yea, cause his stuff would go well with the videos. It would be good to have a bigger range of specialists in the team. So far all we got is actors/teachers and special effects. Maybe widen the range a bit and take this guy.



 Sure. he's in. To make one thing clear: for my interviews I usually select my own music. But That's good music for tutorials. and I'm sure other members would love to have him on board to help with their videos. That music is good background music for someone talking!

----------


## LucidDreamer09

> Sure. he's in. To make one thing clear: for my interviews I usually select my own music. But That's good music for tutorials. and I'm sure other members would love to have him on board to help with their videos. That music is good background music for someone talking!



Cheers man, much appreciated. I'm guessing this is where I will find news on new podcasts to write for?

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah. we also do PMs to all guests concerning these matters. I hope alex will fill me in more on what i could do.

----------


## slash112

> Sure. he's in. To make one thing clear: for my interviews I usually select my own music. But That's good music for tutorials. and I'm sure other members would love to have him on board to help with their videos. That music is good background music for someone talking!



Yep, exactly. Interviews are pretty much fine the way they are (well, at least for your's anyway), but I suppose if the others were to want some music made up, then that's fine. But yea, background tutorial music would be good.

----------


## LucidDreamer09

Awesome, cheers guys  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

C'mon guys, let's get this thing rolling again.

----------


## Man of Shred

sorry. my PC broke down. I won't be doing anything until i get it repaired or i buy a new pc  :Sad: . I'm so sorry.

----------


## slash112

Oh, lol.

Alex, what happened to that WILD video you said you did?

Or, did you not do it? I can't remember now.

----------


## ExoByte

Remove me from this temporarily. I'm in a bit of a situation right now and this is not going to be feasible for me. I will make videos and will participate, but consistency and regularity cannot be guaranteed. Nor can any participation in the immediate future. It will happen, I just don't know when nor how often.

----------


## Jeff777

So Alex is pretty much out, Robert is out for right now, Exobyte bit the dust and ClouD hasn't posted anything.  Banana, what say you? 

The DV Podcast project seems to be a vegetable, should we pull the feeding tube or not?

----------


## Banana

I need to schedule a time with walms. He has informed me that he has a micrphone.

Im not out of this yet

----------


## Jeff777

> ...Im not out of this yet





Way to go Champ.

----------


## slash112

Nice, Banana.

Should get some more tutorial videos up though, it is slightly lacking in comparison to interviews.

----------


## Man of Shred

I'm back. I will have to reschedule and interview with O. he informed me he has a mic now.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ok, so I finally got a mic that functions properly, lol. I'll have to talk to Banana and see if he still wants to do the interview. If so, we will set up a date for it and get this podcast roll'n again  ::D: !

----------


## CarmineEternity

*Would love to see the podcast get going.

Also, I think you guys need more material than interviews. Like more tutorials and shtuff. Thought you might already be planning for that, but this is just my input, so...*

----------


## C911

Im back.

Yes the WILD video has been recorded and sitting on my computer for a while now, i just have never done anything with it.

Expect:

WILD, Optimum WBTB, and VILD tutorials coming soon.

Also, since ExoByte is out of the team, we are going to be able to hire someone new. If anyone wants in, post something of why you should be in, and include any special skills or anything that you have to offer. We will go from there.

----------


## slash112

What happened with this? Come one, guys, this thread fell onto the 3rd page.

I won't let this die.

Alex, get that WILD vid up. If you need any help with it, just ask. M'kay?

----------


## Man of Shred

I won't be doing anything until next year. I'm in the middle of moving.

----------


## Hukif

Hm... this thread... uh, yeah, lets not let it die! (Says person whom obviously forgot about it...)

----------


## insight

I'm a fan. Looking forward to new material...

----------


## slash112

Pffft, nothing's going to happen. It's dead.

----------


## C911

> Pffft, nothing's going to happen. It's dead.



I simply have no motivation to do anymore.

Give me reason to, and i will.

I will make a new team, with a 5 man F/X crew, and will advertise the videos not only on DV but on other websites as well.

But until the motivation is restored, non of this will happen.

So yeah, until then, its dead.

----------


## Naiya

Aww, I hope the project is picked back up.  :Sad: 

I'd be happy to do another interview...other than that I'm not much help with any of the technical stuff you guys probably need...

----------


## C911

A follow up interview would be nice. If this picks up we will contact you Naiya.

I have been thinking a lot about this project and i have decided that i may pick it back up again. But it wont be so easy this time. If i do, then i will hold auditions for people in order to get on the team. You have to look and act the part while on camera, and have a good camera and mic and a good area around you so that it is easy to see you.

I may not take part in these videos, but i may post videos rarely. I dont know if i will do this right yet, but if enough people say that they want to audition for a spot on the team, then i may. Let me talk to the previous owners, and i will go from there.

As a start though, i will need 5 crew members (not including myself as i will just take the part in managing it) and 5 - 10 members on the F/X team. If you want in, then post here. If enough people want to do it, then i may start it back up again. We will see.

----------


## Man of Shred

I'm still on Aren't I? I'm moving this month and Am busy with work. If anyone wants an interview PM me with your schedule.

----------


## Banana

I NEED TO INTERVIEW WALMS

BUMP

----------


## Jeff777

bumperz

----------


## redisreddish

I want to be a part of this!

...but my computer is a sack of crap.  ::cry::

----------


## ExoByte

If allowed, I will be able to rejoin this project at the end of the month for weekend Podcasts.

----------


## Hukif

> I NEED TO INTERVIEW WALMS
> 
> BUMP



Oh right, I keep forgetting about this... lets say that, school is getting the worst off me... will PM you which days I can so we get a date, otherwise I will just keep on forgetting (Or ditching or both...) <.<

----------


## Kamilii

Is this still going on?

----------


## Jeff777

Nope.  The last person who showed any interest in continuing it, is now banned.  This is a dead project unless someone else comes along to feather off the dust.

----------


## slash112

The Tech Team are whipping up some YT Videos as we speak, for a DreamViews Vlog.

We do also have the aid of YYNYM's LDing Documentary (assuming that one works out anyway)

All hope is lost here. But out with the old, in with the new  :smiley: 

Although, I did really love the interviews from this one.

----------


## louie54

In my opinion, I think this thread made a mistake by coming out with video's too fast. They were good, but too many at once, giving you guys less time to think about your next episode.

----------


## Man of Shred

I still want to do interviews. This is C911's baby. I've asked himt hat I still want to participate. If anyone is down I'll interview Walms since banana is gone.

----------


## slash112

I still support this thing. I think it would be great if it got back on it's feet.
If you want to do that interview, that would be awesome. Hopefully kick things off again.

----------


## Hukif

SO banana is banned, explains why he never answered that PM...
Agree with louie54 though, interviews shouldn't all come up at once, not like there has been one in a long while <.<

----------


## Folqueraine

Since this thread is still updated, I thought I'd ask something that bothered me from the beginning... Why videos? Apart from the few tutorials, it's completely useless. Why not let us download .mp3 files instead?

----------


## Jeff777

> Since this thread is still updated, I thought I'd ask something that bothered me from the beginning... Why videos? Apart from the few tutorials, it's completely useless. Why not let us download .mp3 files instead?



Most of the interview vids have mp3 urls.

----------


## beachgirl

i was wondering if you could get a better sound quality on the audio interviews using skype... that is if the interviews ever resume? that would be nice, so this is just a thought. 
you'd need garage band or pamela to record.

----------


## Jeff777

Walms interview added.  Thank you so much Robert for getting around to interviewing him.   :smiley: 





> i was wondering if you could get a better sound  quality on the audio interviews using skype... that is if the  interviews ever resume? that would be nice, so this is just a thought. 
> you'd need garage band or pamela to record.



You are a podcaster aren't you?  Haha incredible.  Too bad this project  is dead though.  =/  That is.. _unless_.. you volunteered to take it over!!  That would be nothing short of incredible.   ::goodjob::

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah beachgirl. If your up for doing some stuff by all means. I also have a new mac with an awesome sound card. So in a while I'll be able to bring much better quality interviews!

----------


## pdiddles03

how come when I said i would like to take it over no one replied to me?  then someone doesn't even say they want it and it's offered to them?

----------


## Jeff777

> how come when I said i would like to take it over no one replied to me?  then someone doesn't even say they want it and it's offered to them?



I haven't been staying current with this thread so I was unaware that you volunteered to take over the project.   ::hrm:: 

I wish you had of PM'ed a staff member so that your post would not have gone unnoticed.  

pdiddles, if you'd like to take over the podcast team as the new leader, hire new staff, whip it into shape and get this thing going again, DV would be more than honored.   :smiley:

----------


## slash112

Yea, pdiddles, I never even noticed either.

But I say you should go for it. It needs a new leader.

----------


## yumester

Hey this looks pretty cool

I think i might be interested in participating

----------


## pdiddles03

Ok, I'm for it!!!  I would like to do something like every friday morning and put it up on youtube.    I have always wanted to be some kind of show host.  It will take some time for me to get in a groove though.

----------


## pdiddles03

> Hey this looks pretty cool
> 
> I think i might be interested in participating



We could work together

----------


## Man of Shred

May I still do interviews?

----------


## pdiddles03

> May I still do interviews?



Well if they give me the Podcast, sure

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...08A5105F12FAFA


 Walms youtube playlist!!!

----------


## Hukif

Ah, so its out, uh? "runs in circles and yells"

----------


## Man of Shred

> Ah, so its out, uh? "runs in circles and yells"




 This :  :Oh noes:

----------


## Naiya

> Ah, so its out, uh? "runs in circles and yells"



Mwahahaha I am listening right now~!  :mwahaha:

----------


## Man of Shred

well I can understand most of it walms. During the interview I was nervous as well so I mostly heard gibberish during the interview. Listening now it's not as bad as I remember.

----------


## Hukif

Key word there "most", I will continue running daily though, at least I'm doing excersice?

----------


## pdiddles03

well, I guess i really am not allowed to do podcasts then.  no one got back to me on it  :Sad:

----------


## Jeff777

I didn't have too much of a problem understanding it.





> Ah, so its out, uh? "runs in circles and yells"



Fucking awesome interview my man!  ::cheers:: 

Amazing job, as always, MoSh.  :Shades wink:   :Clap:

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks jeff. you're the only one who's actually complimented so far.

 And pdiddles. If you want to get to work and hire staff I have a password for the youtube podcasts account. I'm only giving it away to people that are seriously interested in keeping them going. I want to hang around for interviews, So I hope the wrong person wouldn't suddenly change the password on me. you seem to be jumping the gun a bit saying that no one wants you to take over. Things have been busy on DV so be patient. and that kind of attitude kind of sets off red flags for me.

 Since I am the last standing member of the original podcasts. PM me your qualifications. How much LD experience you have. and What plans you have for the project.

----------


## yumester

Still wondering if i can get in on working with this

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I'd love to get involved with this! I could either give an interview, or interview someone else. I have lots of experience. Here's my utube channel for credentials dreamdimensions&#39;s Channel - YouTube*

----------

